# Reezen11 and his spine indexed arrows.



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

This is a review of Reezen11 aka Forrest at Haymonds Archery and his spine indexed arrows. 

Forrest and I met in the Deer Crossing Archery discussions. Me blasting my code ( want it ) lol and Reezen11 posting back to buy from him as a dealer as he could offer a better product. ( Spine Indexed Arrows )

We went tit for tat for a while until I posted that he offered something buying direct could not. 

Reezen11 reached out to me in a PM said thanks and asked if I had ever tried a spine indexed, squared at both ends arrow. 

Like most guy I know my answer was , no and what's the difference?

Well after some texts and calls he sent me a dozen 400 Spine DCA hunters ready to shoot. Yes I paid him for the arrows. He didn't ask for a free review and if he were I'm certainly not the guy to get it from. 

The arrows arrived Thursday or Friday. Right out of the box I noticed that the fletch job was the best I have seen. I only know one guy who's fletch job is as good. He doesn't fletch for others...

All of the vanes were set equal, no extra glue etc. 

All of the arrows were marked to indicate the stiff side of the spine and all of the cock vanes were 100% on point with the index marks. Left helical was used. 

Today was the first day I got a chance to shoot these arrows. Yesterday was too windy. I didn't bring them to my local shoot today as I had no time with them but I did shoot them for 30 minutes before I had to take my daughter out this evening. 

These are my results 

20 Yard ( These are my first 3 arrows fired ) Amazing is all I can say. ( The arrows were made to the same specs as the ones I will now be shooting stumps with ) 










30 Yards ( Arrows 3-6 no joke )










40 Yards










These are my findings. 

Spine Indexed and squared at both ends matters. To you guys that don't do it your not doing yourself justice. After about 20 arrows I won't ever just "buy" arrows again. Just " buying " arrows is a waste of my $$$. 

I noticed immediately that the arrows fly better. Their entry into the target was very lineal. Almost amazingly so. 

The arrows flying so well gave me a better sense of confidence. Almost point and shoot confidence. The confidence allowed me to trust my equipment and just aim. Wether fact or fiction a boost in confidence is a boost. I'll take it!

To any of you guys looking to shoot better I would strongly suggest that you reach out to Reezen11 by sending him a PM. Hopefully he chimes in with his email and phone number. 

I learned something today and any day I learn its a great day. Thanks my new friend!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

:thumbs_up


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Good stuff!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

thanks ! hphunter!!!
appreciate the review .glad you like them. 
as always every arrow i build is treated and handled as if it were going in my own quiver.


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

I agree 100%, Reezen11 made me up a dozen as well and he did a fantastic job, great communication, and great product and service....I'll buy again from him for sure.....





hphunter said:


> This is a review of Reezen11 aka Forrest at Haymonds Archery and his spine indexed arrows.
> 
> Forrest and I met in the Deer Crossing Archery discussions. Me blasting my code ( want it ) lol and Reezen11 posting back to buy from him as a dealer as he could offer a better product. ( Spine Indexed Arrows )
> 
> ...


----------



## ohioits (Apr 4, 2014)

I personally know Forrest and the one thing I can tell you that NOTHING leaves his shop unless it is perfect. You can reach him at (315) 681-1676 or [email protected].


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

reezen11 said:


> thanks ! hphunter!!!
> appreciate the review .glad you like them.
> as always every arrow i build is treated and handled as if it were going in my own quiver.


Now I need a dozen of the target shafts for my new to me 2014 Elite Pro Edge that should be arriving tomorrow!!!


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

I bought from him and the only mistake I found was me not letting him do the fletching for me!! LOL I wanted to fletch my own (sense of accomplishment I guess) and did decent, however I know that he would have been able to do a better job than I could! They fly GREAT though!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

hphunter said:


> Now I need a dozen of the target shafts for my new to me 2014 Elite Pro Edge that should be arriving tomorrow!!!


well lets get you hooked up with some more arrows!!!!


----------



## arrowchukker (Dec 4, 2012)

I too will vouch for his work. Ordered arrows last week. I got to shooting them today. Bare shafts were grouping 1" at 15 yards. Squaring on both ends and spine consistency are far more importent than the difference between .003 and .001. Especially in a bow hunting application.


----------



## Loren Freeman (Jul 3, 2013)

can I get a pm with price per dozen? of different shafts?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Shot more today. Only at a bag inside at 20 but man it's like night and day!


----------



## Blurxc (Mar 6, 2014)

Any chance I can get a pm of prices and what's available, looking into getting some new arrows to use for some 3d and hunting? Bow is Hoyt Faktor 34 set at 65lbs and 29" DL also shoot my arrows cut to 29" with 100 grain points. Giving you this info so you might make some suggestions as well for my setup.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Coming from Forrest they might be alright :wink:

Good shooting btw


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Blurxc said:


> Any chance I can get a pm of prices and what's available, looking into getting some new arrows to use for some 3d and hunting? Bow is Hoyt Faktor 34 set at 65lbs and 29" DL also shoot my arrows cut to 29" with 100 grain points. Giving you this info so you might make some suggestions as well for my setup.


Driving right now will respond as soon as I can 
Thanks


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Some more great work by Forrest (reezen11)


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

reezen11 said:


> Driving right now will respond as soon as I can
> Thanks


Please PM or text me w a price for target shafts. I would like to order today. I will be driving all day as well. Stinks!

Bow is a Hoyt Pro Edge
28 draw maybe 28.5 but unlikely
60lbs
IBO is 321 but guys say they are running hot. 

I'm thinking 28 Carbon to Carbon 
.001
W Easton Super Uni Bushings and Super G Nocks

100 up front or 125 w inserts so it's IBO Legal

Bow is Hoyt Green I want the fusion 2.1 low profile vanes but I'm lost in color. Thinking all flo green or all flo yellow. Any suggestions on some color combos?


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

dhom said:


> Some more great work by Forrest (reezen11)


Ah you got them!!! Nice man.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Blurxc said:


> Any chance I can get a pm of prices and what's available, looking into getting some new arrows to use for some 3d and hunting? Bow is Hoyt Faktor 34 set at 65lbs and 29" DL also shoot my arrows cut to 29" with 100 grain points. Giving you this info so you might make some suggestions as well for my setup.


Pm sent


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

JHENS87 said:


> Coming from Forrest they might be alright :wink:
> 
> Good shooting btw


lol maybe you should try some Jeremy..


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

hphunter said:


> Ah you got them!!! Nice man.


I did. He was relentless. Forrest does some mighty fine work.


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

ditto to everything said above. forrest is the man for sure. first dozen i've ever had indexed and i even bought shafts only and fletched myself. i've fletched enough arrows i'm pretty good at it, but being spine indexed they do fly amazing. can't recommend him enough!!


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

dhom said:


> I did. He was relentless. Forrest does some mighty fine work.


Wait until you shoot those DCA's by Reezen11! Please post a report. The man deserves credit. 

I am glad your happy!


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Ordered some target shafts from Forrest today. 
Looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

rook-e said:


> Ordered some target shafts from Forrest today.
> Looking forward to trying them out.


Thanks rook e. !!


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> Thanks rook e. !!


No problem, happy to try them.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> lol maybe you should try some Jeremy..


Gonna be hard to pull me away from gold tips


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

JHENS87 said:


> Gonna be hard to pull me away from gold tips


Don't be scared. Haha
I shoot mainly Easton and have a bunch of GT as well, I'm always willing to try new things. 
Never know.


----------



## Drjoe (Aug 8, 2005)

PM me your price list


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

hphunter said:


> Easton Super Uni Bushings and Super G Nocks


I think they are just Super Nocks. I don't think they are Super G Nocks. Not positive on that though. Just don't want you to buy the wrong nocks and have to wait.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

rook-e said:


> Don't be scared. Haha
> I shoot mainly Easton and have a bunch of GT as well, I'm always willing to try new things.
> Never know.


not scared..broke would be a better word for it lol


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Drjoe said:


> PM me your price list


Pm sent 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

JHENS87 said:


> Gonna be hard to pull me away from gold tips


I think if you tried some you would change your mind 
I too shot gold tips up until last year once I gave dca a try I asked to get put on their list of dealers once they were ready to take dealer applications


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Forrest,
Finally had a chance to shoot your arrows a bit last night but only as far as 20 yards. They flew and grouped great and your fletching job is top notch. Your work is great and your an even greater guy! Hope anyone looking for arrows gives you a call, they won't be disappointed!


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

dhom said:


> Forrest,
> Finally had a chance to shoot your arrows a bit last night but only as far as 20 yards. They flew and grouped great and your fletching job is top notch. Your work is great and your an even greater guy! Hope anyone looking for arrows gives you a call, they won't be disappointed!


His arrows are really nice aren't they!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Showmehuntr s arrows


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice! Have you done any SD shafts yet?


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

Awesome! I'm looking forward to trying me some Target Arrows soon...New DCA Staffer!


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Def gonna check it out


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Reezen11 is the man no joke !


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks guys appreciate the good words


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Best thing about ordering arrows through Forrest is that his customer service is top notch!


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

Got a PM in to him on a set of spine indexed targets.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm at my hunting camp and signal here is poor at best 
I will return any and all messages within the next day and a half 
Thanks guys 
Forrest


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Well.....I'm convinced...my next dz (DCA arrows) will come from Reezen11......I've heard a lot of good things about his CS and if his shoot better than what I now have then I'm gonna be tough on the 3-D course.


----------



## vortecman (Dec 10, 2005)

rembrandt said:


> Well.....I'm convinced...my next dz (DCA arrows) will come from Reezen11......I've heard a lot of good things about his CS and if his shoot better than what I now have then I'm gonna be tough on the 3-D course.


I just got some shafts and a string set from him, great CS and stays in contact with you.:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyone with a order in via my website 
Orders have shipped 
My pass word for the site is not working and I'm unable to provide any tracking for your orders until he gets back from vacation 
Thanks


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

reezen11 said:


> Anyone with a order in via my website
> Orders have shipped
> My pass word for the site is not working and I'm unable to provide any tracking for your orders until he gets back from vacation
> Thanks


No worries. Can't wait to get mine down range! Thanks.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Password issue resolved 
!!


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Mine shipped yesterday, thanks!
Looking forward to trying these out.


----------



## DaFuzz80 (Sep 1, 2013)

Can I get some prices please? Thanks


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

DaFuzz80 said:


> Can I get some prices please? Thanks


Go to his website haymondarchery.com


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

do yall have a feather option now for your arrows?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

70 yds 
Mathews z7 extreme tactical


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

you have short fat fingers there forrest


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

i have a pretty big paw on me..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's another dozen


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Those are nice looking arrows......here are my latest......


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Next time I order some I might have Forest fletch them! I had to refletch MY crappy fletch job several times LOL but mainly found that the Zeon Fusions are crap! 

Forest, do you sell bolts for crossbow?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Luke M said:


> Next time I order some I might have Forest fletch them! I had to refletch MY crappy fletch job several times LOL but mainly found that the Zeon Fusions are crap!
> 
> Forest, do you sell bolts for crossbow?


Yes I do


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Not reezen11 fault at all, but this is how I received my package today from USPS. 










Amazing the lack of consideration for safe handling of packages. :-( 

It's all good, life goes on. 
Roy


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Your lost inserts and points are leaving here in the morning..
At least no arrows were damaged 
I guess


----------



## hunter1969 (Nov 10, 2012)

Price list plz


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

hunter1969 said:


> Price list plz


go to haymondsarchery.com
thanks


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Eason 2213 G nock bushings fit perfect. 
I'll shoot them here in a little bit.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Jerry at Southshore has been indexing arrows for a good while. He did my Nemesis 300s for me. Can't beat spine indexed!


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

rook-e said:


> Eason 2213 G nock bushings fit perfect.
> I'll shoot them here in a little bit.


Are those hunter shafts or targets?


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Target shafts


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Shot a Vegas round with the new DCA Target shafts today, went right to scoring had two bad shots, my fault of course for a 298. 
They seem to shoot just as good as my GT pro 22s, just ever so slightly lower poi. 
I'll shoot again tmrw and see how they do again. 
So far so good.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Great 
Glad you like them 
Thanks


----------



## kaibabguy (Nov 2, 2013)

I looked on your website and didnt see the option but was wondering if you did wraps on arrows at all?


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

I spent a lot of time today with my DCAs I got from Forrest. Man I just can't say enough about his quality.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

kaibabguy said:


> I looked on your website and didnt see the option but was wondering if you did wraps on arrows at all?


Yes I will 
Pm me if you'd like 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's another dozen 
Neon yellow and neon orange blazers








I have trouble remembering to take pics of them but I do remember now and then
Lol


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice pics


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Very happy with mine. Shooting great. Went with the Hunter Custom Selects. Only thing I had to change out were the nocks. Immediately went to GT Acculite nocks. Perfect combo.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

stillern said:


> Very happy with mine. Shooting great. Went with the Hunter Custom Selects. Only thing I had to change out were the nocks. Immediately went to GT Acculite nocks. Perfect combo.


Excellent glad to hear it 
Thanks


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Mine are shooting great, hitting right where my pin is every shot, now if I'd keep my pin in the right spot I'd be all good. Haha


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Same here. Never had arrows group so well


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

I love the way these things shoot and group! I got the .006 300 spine and they shoot as good (and 1/2 the price) as my old carbon express with .002 350 spine! These are my grouping at 40 yards just today, I wont do the 20 or 30 yard groups anymore and I am starting to wonder if I should start spreading them out on the target at 40 LOL!

Thank you Forest and DCA for great arrows that everyone can afford!


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Luke M said:


> I love the way these things shoot and group! I got the .006 300 spine and they shoot as good (and 1/2 the price) as my old carbon express with .002 350 spine! These are my grouping at 40 yards just today, I wont do the 20 or 30 yard groups anymore and I am starting to wonder if I should start spreading them out on the target at 40 LOL!
> 
> Thank you Forest and DCA for great arrows that everyone can afford!
> 
> ...


That's some good shooting!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Luke M said:


> I love the way these things shoot and group! I got the .006 300 spine and they shoot as good (and 1/2 the price) as my old carbon express with .002 350 spine! These are my grouping at 40 yards just today, I wont do the 20 or 30 yard groups anymore and I am starting to wonder if I should start spreading them out on the target at 40 LOL!
> 
> Thank you Forest and DCA for great arrows that everyone can afford!
> 
> ...


Looking good !!


----------



## KenHo (Apr 14, 2014)

That last batch of arrow photos you posted look like the dozen you shipped to me, orange/yellow fletchings. Got them today and am VERY pleased..... except for one little issue. About the 2nd round of shooting, one arrow hit right center of the nock of the other arrow and split the shaft!!! I think that's called a "Robin Hood"? I call it "messing up"  

I do wish I was that good a shot, but when 6 arrows are dropped into a 6" group, it's easy to mess up an arrow.

GREAT ARROWS and even better service. THANK YOU>

Ken H>


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Earned my USA Archery Adult JOAD Gold Olympian Pin tonight with the target shafts, scored a 299 21X Vegas. 
Roy


----------



## KenHo (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey, with winning a Gold Olympian Pin you'll have to change your handle - you're no longer a "Rookie"

Congrats - they are good arrows.

Ken H>


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

rook-e said:


> Earned my USA Archery Adult JOAD Gold Olympian Pin tonight with the target shafts, scored a 299 21X Vegas.
> Roy


Good shooting


----------



## Mrcnwlvrn (Feb 24, 2014)

Like what I see! Tagged for future purchase


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

hphunter said:


> Good shooting


Thanks. 
I'm hoping this next Friday I'll get that other point.


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

KenHo said:


> Hey, with winning a Gold Olympian Pin you'll have to change your handle - you're no longer a "Rookie"
> 
> Congrats - they are good arrows.
> 
> Ken H>


Thanks.
I'll always be a rookie, always learning something new.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

rook-e said:


> Earned my USA Archery Adult JOAD Gold Olympian Pin tonight with the target shafts, scored a 299 21X Vegas.
> Roy


Good shooting Roy !


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am retuning my bow but so far I can say my reezen11 .001 indexed and squared arrows group better than my east ion ACCs!

Both arrows are the correct spine for my application in fact the ACCs should be perfect and DCA should be just a tad soft. I am amazed. I had one DCA miss and hit a rock at a farther distance and it is flawless outside of a ding in the field tip. I was amazed as when I saw the spark I thought "well there goes that arrow!"


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's a dozen I have in the classifieds at a steal!








Full dozen


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> Good shooting Roy !


Thank you!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's a dozen sd hunters I'm building for a customer


----------



## kaibabguy (Nov 2, 2013)

I hope those are mine! Cant wait!


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

reezen11 said:


> Here's a dozen I have in the classifieds at a steal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What spine?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Kateraman said:


> What spine?


500


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

kaibabguy said:


> I hope those are mine! Cant wait!


yes sir those are your sd hunters!!!
just waiting on the outserts to arrive.


----------



## kaibabguy (Nov 2, 2013)

Right on. Post a pic when you have em fletched


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

you will love em!


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

tagged


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Yep, these things are great!! I have the .006 hunters and I can do a 40 yard group like this! They do alot better since I got rid of those zeon fusions (Forest *did not *put them on)! 








Hey Forest, have you looked into what it would cost for 6 inserts with shipping yet?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Little preview of some sd hunters I'm building for a member here


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

kaibabguy said:


> Right on. Post a pic when you have em fletched


see above post!!!


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

I bought a dozen target shafts and hoping to get them this week will let you guys know how they shoot with them indexed and squared and see of there is any differnce from standard shafts .


----------



## jonj480 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow, been awhile since I posted on here, but I gotta say I am impressed. I am already sold on the DCA arrows, made the switch last year and I wont be going back... I am very impressed with the quality of your work Forrest. I think I will need to order a couple dozen from you in the near future. I usually build them myself, but it would be worth comparing your squared and indexed ones to my own. I am pretty sure there will be a noticeable difference between the two. Now if I could just learn how to index them myself.... LOL. Nice work man, you will be hearing from me soon.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I thought DCA arrows did not require spine indexing?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

chaded said:


> I thought DCA arrows did not require spine indexing?


Not true


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

reezen11 said:


> Not true


This is a direct quote from bartman which of course I don't have to tell you is the owner of DCA. Bartman said, *"Deer Crossing Archery does not spine index there shafts because the carbon layup is clocked and doesn't require it."* Did they change their process or something?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry, but you are misinformed


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

reezen11 said:


> Sorry, but you are misinformed


Sorry but that is a direct quote from Bartman. He also said *"Remember I have been in the arrow making business longer than most arrow companies have been around."* I'm not misinformed, I'm just telling you what the man said.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

All arrows regardless who makes them has a weak side and a stiff side to the shaft just some are less than others


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh and he also said, *"This SAP stuff might be required of the carbon layup is not clocked and they have a stiff seam."*


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

chaded said:


> Oh and he also said, *"This SAP stuff might be required of the carbon layup is not clocked and they have a stiff seam."*


First off, I'm not a fanboy or whatnot BUT where are you getting these quotes from? They will have more validity if there was a thread they are from. 
Again, not stirring any pot or calling anyone out just looking for where the info you have is from. 
Roy


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

rook-e said:


> First off, I'm not a fanboy or whatnot BUT where are you getting these quotes from? They will have more validity if there was a thread they are from.
> Again, not stirring any pot or calling anyone out just looking for where the info you have is from.
> Roy



I'm not really trying to "stir the pot" just for stirring the pot's sake but I remembered Bart saying all this awhile back. I am not disagreeing with reezen11 either because I shoot arrows that have been spine indexed and believe in them. Just trying to figure out the comments that Bart made about his arrows not requiring this. Here is the link to the thread, see post #22 http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2008798


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Right on, thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey guys. Josh here from Deer Crossing Archery. Wanted to give some thoughts on spine indexing.
Our arrows have exceptionally low spine deviation (that means they are the same stiffness all the way around. High spine deviations means more variation in stiffness)
This means that in most circumstances, our standard arrows are more than sufficient for shooters.
However, if you shoot large fixed blade broadheads, have a history of tuning issues with your bow/broadhead tuning, or want to have supreme accuracy at mid and long ranges (60-80 yards) spine indexing will help.
Spine indexing is just another way of creating consistency.
Many or our arrows have a spine deviation of +/0.005 at full stress.
This alone provides great consistency. 
But allowing the stiff sides to be aligned the same way across the broad will greatly improve that accuracy.
Our carbon layup, I genuinely believe, is probably the best in the industry.
reezen11 is simply improving on a solid foundation with the addition of spine indexing.

He also offer custom wrap and vane options that we do not.

If you are good with the FusionX vanes and don't need spine indexing, order direct from the website.

But if you are a stickler for details and prefer blazer vanes, check out Haymonds Archery.


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

newtobow said:


> Hey guys. Josh here from Deer Crossing Archery. Wanted to give some thoughts on spine indexing.
> Our arrows have exceptionally low spine deviation (that means they are the same stiffness all the way around. High spine deviations means more variation in stiffness)
> This means that in most circumstances, our standard arrows are more than sufficient for shooters.
> However, if you shoot large fixed blade broadheads, have a history of tuning issues with your bow/broadhead tuning, or want to have supreme accuracy at mid and long ranges (60-80 yards) spine indexing will help.
> ...


When I got my DCA arrows (.300 spine Hunters), they were only offered in .006 straightness. I figured I'd try them out for hunting. When I got them, I cut them on both ends, squared the ends, and fletched them with AAE Max Hunters. These arrows grouped so well that I felt no reason to continue to shoot my Gold Tip Pro Hunter 7595 (.001 straightness), so I sold them. I believe in DCA arrows, that is why I shoot them. Reezen 11 offers a great product with the spine indexed DCA arrows and shafts, but these arrows will shoot well right out of the box. 

Just my .02


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Agreed


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Kateraman said:


> When I got my DCA arrows (.300 spine Hunters), they were only offered in .006 straightness. I figured I'd try them out for hunting. When I got them, I cut them on both ends, squared the ends, and fletched them with AAE Max Hunters. These arrows grouped so well that I felt no reason to continue to shoot my Gold Tip Pro Hunter 7595 (.001 straightness), so I sold them. I believe in DCA arrows, that is why I shoot them. Reezen 11 offers a great product with the spine indexed DCA arrows and shafts, but these arrows will shoot well right out of the box.
> 
> Just my .02


thanks 
forrest


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Creeksnridges 
Here's your second dozen!!








They leave tomorrow morning 
Must be doing something right, having repeat customers 
Thanks


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Guys if you have any old arrows that you want spine tested Reezen11 aka Forrest can do that for you as well. 

I'm sending him a bunch of arrows to strip , spine test and refletch. 

I'm gonna get them done all the same so I'll have a nice stockpile.


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweet....they look great Man.....thanks Reezen11


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

They shipped this morning 
I had to refletch some of them as they weren't just right 
Thanks 
Forrest


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's some that were ordered yesterday!
















Thanks guys I appreciate the chance to serve you with the best quality arrows I can make 
Forrest


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice work as always Forest.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

Those are looking great Reezen11!!!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

Just received my arrows from Reezen yesterday, they look great, and fly even better, fantastic Job......Forrest! Hunters .001


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

hphunter said:


> Guys if you have any old arrows that you want spine tested Reezen11 aka Forrest can do that for you as well.
> 
> I'm sending him a bunch of arrows to strip , spine test and refletch.
> 
> I'm gonna get them done all the same so I'll have a nice stockpile.


Cost? I fletch my own, but I'd like to get some squared on both ends and indexed soon...


----------



## one66stang (Mar 25, 2009)

PM sent Reezen


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Pm replied 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

*ProLine* said:


> Those are looking great Reezen11!!!!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


thanks Joe ! means alot coming from a guy such as yourself.
appreciate it .


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

hphunter said:


> Guys if you have any old arrows that you want spine tested Reezen11 aka Forrest can do that for you as well.
> 
> I'm sending him a bunch of arrows to strip , spine test and refletch.
> 
> I'm gonna get them done all the same so I'll have a nice stockpile.


stripped spine tested and refletched... 24.00 a dozen
bare shafts spine tested and refletched.. 21.00
bare shafts spine indexed 5.00 a doz.
plus return shipping fees..


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

reezen11 said:


> stripped spine tested and refletched... 24.00 a dozen
> bare shafts spine tested and refletched.. 21.00
> bare shafts spine indexed 5.00 a doz.
> plus return shipping fees..


That's a great deal! My local shop where I live won't even fletch arrows anymore. I actually bought one of there blitzenberger jigs...

Go figure that they sell easton, gold tip, black eagle, victory, carbon express, and I'm working DCA shafts but won't fletch them?


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

bump for a great dude


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

jwilson48 said:


> bump for a great dude


Thanks 
Appreciate it much


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> stripped spine tested and refletched... 24.00 a dozen
> bare shafts spine tested and refletched.. 21.00
> bare shafts spine indexed 5.00 a doz.
> plus return shipping fees..


info back in view..


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

hphunter said:


> All of the arrows were marked to indicate the stiff side of the spine


and that's where I lost interest.

quality arrows do not have a "stiff side".


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

caspian said:


> and that's where I lost interest.
> 
> quality arrows do not have a "stiff side".


You are mis-informed if you think that all arrows, regardless of manufacturer, will not benefit from indexing...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

caspian said:


> and that's where I lost interest.
> 
> quality arrows do not have a "stiff side".


all arrows have a stiff side to them 
some simply less than others many are tricky to locate.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Target shafts are getting some special love from Forrest today. I'll let you all know how it works out when they arrive.


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

hphunter said:


> Target shafts are getting some special love from Forrest today. I'll let you all know how it works out when they arrive.


I'm jealous...lol


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Kateraman said:


> I'm jealous...lol


Just saw a pic of them from Forrest. They look AWESOME!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Not ld shafts josh


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Yep still having fun with Forrest's arrows!! Thank you Forrest for the inserts!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

You are welcome Luke


----------



## Reiningfish (Feb 22, 2013)

PM Sent


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Pm returned


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Dag-gum....all this chatter about reezen11 and indexing makes me want to order another dz DCA arrows. I only have 6 dz and I could sure use another one or two.......dz that is!


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

DCA Target Shafts have Tim Kramer, PSE Pro Staff Shooter, a 1st Place Win At the IBO CT State Championship!


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

hphunter said:


> DCA Target Shafts have Tim Kramer, PSE Pro Staff Shooter, a 1st Place Win At the IBO CT State Championship!


Thats what I'm talking about! There must be more than hype to these DCA Arrows...

My spine indexed Targets will be here later this week!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Lds! Anyone


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Omg who ordered the Pr... Arrows?? I love them!!! They are sweet!!!


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

reezen11 said:


> Lds! Anyone


Are those DCA components with those arrows?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Kateraman said:


> Are those DCA components with those arrows?


Yes they are


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

I've heard Easton Fat Boy will fit the target arrows ie (bushing and nocks)?


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

caspian said:


> and that's where I lost interest.
> 
> quality arrows do not have a "stiff side".


Every arrow on the planet from from the most expensive shafts to the cheapest shafts have a stiff side.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Kateraman said:


> I've heard Easton Fat Boy will fit the target arrows ie (bushing and nocks)?


Correct.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

caspian said:


> and that's where I lost interest.
> 
> quality arrows do not have a "stiff side".


And this is where intelligence flew out the window! Even steel has a stiff side! I think just about everything that is supposed to be hard that is man made has a stiffer side. Good luck finding an arrow that doesn't have one!

These arrows ROCK I have a couple friends that are going to purchase some closer to deer season!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

hphunter said:


> Omg who ordered the Pr... Arrows?? I love them!!! They are sweet!!!


archery talk member one66stang.
along with 2 dozen hunter series shafts.
He bought one dozen from me awhile ago ,
He was happy with them so he ordered more .


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> stripped spine tested and refletched... 33.00 a dozen
> bare shafts spine tested and refletched.. 30.00
> bare shafts spine indexed 14.00 a doz. prices include return shipping ..


Updated pricing to include return shipping fees


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

Man, that's a great deal! My Hunters will be on there way to you ASAP, when my Targets get here...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Kateraman said:


> Man, that's a great deal! My Hunters will be on there way to you ASAP, when my Targets get here...


your targets shipped yesterday .. i sent you tracking info..
thanks again


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

Got my Spine indexed, .350 spine, .001 straightness Target Arrow today in the mail. All I can say is Wow! These babies look great and I can't wait to shoot them. Fletching on every arrow are perfect! I'll post some 50 yd groups once I get a chance cause I ain't group'n these from short distance...lol

Thanks for making a great arrow even better Reezen11!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you 
Glad to had the chance to serve you


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

Kateraman said:


> Got my Spine indexed, .350 spine, .001 straightness Target Arrow today in the mail. All I can say is Wow! These babies look great and I can't wait to shoot them. Fletching on every arrow are perfect! I'll post some 50 yd groups once I get a chance cause I ain't group'n these from short distance...lol
> 
> Thanks for making a great arrow even better Reezen11!


Well, I said I wouldn't shoot groups with my new target arrows but I did...

And I busted a nock and split the arrow to the fletchings on the 3rd 40 yd shot...

Oh well, lets move to 50 yds. Here are the last arrows I shot before it got to dark to see the worn out spot...

These arrows are awesome!!!


----------



## kaibabguy (Nov 2, 2013)

Got my sd hunters from Forrest today and man are these things sweet!!! All weighed within a grain of eachother with 6 being exactly the same. Goin to shoot these puppies tomorrow morning! Thanks for the sweet arrows and even better customer service!
View attachment 1963198


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

kaibabguy said:


> Got my sd hunters from Forrest today and man are these things sweet!!! All weighed within a grain of eachother with 6 being exactly the same. Goin to shoot these puppies tomorrow morning! Thanks for the sweet arrows and even better customer service!
> View attachment 1963198


thanks! keep us updated as to how they they shoot for you..


----------



## ctownshooter (Jun 6, 2013)

hello reezen11, just a quick question. i shoot gold tip expedition hunters 7595's. i usually get them from the local bow shop who are great people to work with. my question is, in your experience are these arrows flectched with the cock vane on spine? from what i have read and seen in this post, i am sure they could benefit from your services but was just curious. right now i am kind of on a budget but would love to send you some of my arrows. or do you carry gold tips already worked up? thanks.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Backbone is marked and that's where I place the cock vane at.
I carry dca exclusively but I can assure you that dca arrows are every bit as good as gold tips I made the switch a year ago..


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

reezen11 said:


> Backbone is marked and that's where I place the cock vane at.
> I carry dca exclusively but I can assure you that dca arrows are every bit as good as gold tips I made the switch a year ago..


You can believe Rezeen11 when he says DCA arrows are as good as Gold Tip! I made the switch a year ago as well and won't go back as long as DCA makes arrows...


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

I'll do a little personal reveiw on the DCA Target shafts. I too was a little skeptical about trying these as I've never heard of them locally here in AZ and have read mixed reviews on here. Reviews on here as most know need to be read with an open mind and maybe a little background check on the person posting the reveiw. So with that said, I bit and ordered some from reezen11 to give them a try. I contacted him and we discussed what I shoot, what I was looking for and he went to work to get me set up. 
I ended up getting the 23 series size target shafts indexed, squared and fletched with a slight helical 4" AAE vane in all yellow. Upon receiving them in a very timely manner they looked great! His fletching work is super consistant and clean. 
I did however change out the DCA nocks for some Easton bushings and Easton large groove G nocks. 
Used the DCA inserts and 100 grain points. 
The first time shooting them I found them to group great, I always warm up at 20 yards on a blank bale just to stretch and get into a rythem before putting a target up. I stacked them in on blind bale smashing bushings and nocks. So I quickly went to Vegas face and found them to be super consistant and more forgiving than usual. With other brand arrows I won't mention, I know I get more left and right poi. Now just so everyone knows I am mainly a indoor spot shooter and I average 298-299 Vegas face with 18-20 X count, not a hot shot or anything like that. 
With all this said, I wouldn't hesitate to recommend these arrows to anyone. Now bare in mind also that no arrow is going to make you a better shot, BUT rather properly tuned gear with PROPERLY spined arrows that are built well with proper form sure can help get the scores we all long for. 
So as said, for a good cost effective arrow DCA is worth my money. 

My setup is;
30.5" dl
52.5#
Blade rest
350 spine DCA Target 23's with 100grain point 4" AAE vane set at 1.25" forward from the nock. 

Hope this makes sense to everyone. 
Get ahold of reezen11 today and get your arrows ordered, he takes a high level of pride in what he does and you won't be disappointed in the combination of DCA and his work. 
If your hesitant, don't be. 
Roy


----------



## ctownshooter (Jun 6, 2013)

reezen11 said:


> Backbone is marked and that's where I place the cock vane at.
> I carry dca exclusively but I can assure you that dca arrows are every bit as good as gold tips I made the switch a year ago..


thanks a lot reezenn11. i will definitely consider these. looking for any edge i can get.


----------



## kaibabguy (Nov 2, 2013)

Just curious due to the fact I dont know much about target archery. Is a 350 spine common on a 53# bow?


----------



## fishnhunt21 (Aug 5, 2013)

PM Sent!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

fishnhunt21 said:


> PM Sent!


Pm returned


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

rook-e said:


> I'll do a little personal reveiw on the DCA Target shafts. I too was a little skeptical about trying these as I've never heard of them locally here in AZ and have read mixed reviews on here. Reviews on here as most know need to be read with an open mind and maybe a little background check on the person posting the reveiw. So with that said, I bit and ordered some from reezen11 to give them a try. I contacted him and we discussed what I shoot, what I was looking for and he went to work to get me set up.
> I ended up getting the 23 series size target shafts indexed, squared and fletched with a slight helical 4" AAE vane in all yellow. Upon receiving them in a very timely manner they looked great! His fletching work is super consistant and clean.
> I did however change out the DCA nocks for some Easton bushings and Easton large groove G nocks.
> Used the DCA inserts and 100 grain points.
> ...


thank you roy..


----------



## trapperjon (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for the PM. Will be talking to you in a few days.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

trapperjon said:


> Thanks for the PM. Will be talking to you in a few days.


Looking forward to it 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I remembered to take pics of these before I boxed them up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## fishnhunt21 (Aug 5, 2013)

reezen11 said:


>


Looking Sweet! I know who is getting those!


----------



## Blackout CE (Jan 23, 2012)

Can you recommend a set of arrows for a bow i have coming.

Im getting an Evolution set at 55#
27 inch draw and im looking for a set of arrows for it.

Currently im shooting A Bear Anarchy single cam 54#, easton da torch 28 inch long, AAE 26 vanes, 85grn points.
I was going to shoot these on the Evo but i been told they could be too stiff.

Your thoughts and recommendations would be appreciated.

I shoot field and going to start 3d but i would be looking at small diameter arrows.

Cheers

Im also in Brisbane 4165 Australia so i would need them posted


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Blackout CE said:


> Can you recommend a set of arrows for a bow i have coming.
> 
> Im getting an Evolution set at 55#
> 27 inch draw and im looking for a set of arrows for it.
> ...


I need more info to get you setup correctly
Pm sent


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

I love the all white! I always fletch with same color and match the nocks...


----------



## one66stang (Mar 25, 2009)

Just another A++ for reezen. My family has 4 dozen of his arrows and all of them have been top notch. He went out of his way on the last batch to ensure I was happy with the product. Needless to say he has a very critical eye and will ensure that what he sends out is top notch. I told him on the phone and I will say it here. Its rare you find people that truly care about the product they put out, but he does. It WILL be right before he ships it. I for one really appreciate that kind of attention to detail.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

one66stang said:


> Just another A++ for reezen. My family has 4 dozen of his arrows and all of them have been top notch. He went out of his way on the last batch to ensure I was happy with the product. Needless to say he has a very critical eye and will ensure that what he sends out is top notch. I told him on the phone and I will say it here. Its rare you find people that truly care about the product they put out, but he does. It WILL be right before he ships it. I for one really appreciate that kind of attention to detail.


Thank you very much 
I do everything possible to make sure no arrow leaves less than perfect 

Thanks again 
Forrest


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Received my target arrows from Reezen last week. I can't say anything other that he makes great arrows that fly true. I'm on my 3rd dozen with Forrest. 

Guys if you were not aware he is a Proline Strings dealer. Just ordered a set for my Hoyt Pro Edge


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

hphunter said:


> Received my target arrows from Reezen last week. I can't say anything other that he makes great arrows that fly true. I'm on my 3rd dozen with Forrest.
> 
> Guys if you were not aware he is a Proline Strings dealer. Just ordered a set for my Hoyt Pro Edge


I can't say enough about my DCA Spine indexed Targets from Reezen 11...

I'd advise you not to shoot groups with them unless your out past 40 yards...lol


----------



## Piscatory_1 (Aug 20, 2011)

I just got a dozen .006 hunters from Forrest and they seem to fly really arrow straight (pun intended). truthfully the in flight view when shooting them is no wobble of any kind. I tried them cock vane left and cock vane up and it's the same with 2 different bows. I'll have to try indexing my own arrows. Thanks man, excellent job. This is the first time I have had anyone build arrows for me.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Say I would like to get a price on the 27 series. 
Thanks


----------



## RBLUE (Jan 21, 2007)

Has anyone shot x-ringer hv and dca target arrows. How tough/durable is the dca target compared to the x-ringer hv


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

RBLUE said:


> Has anyone shot x-ringer hv and dca target arrows. How tough/durable is the dca target compared to the x-ringer hv


Yes I have...the X-ringer HVs I had where 350 spine and only .005 straightness, so it isn't a fair comparison to the DCA Targets I have that are .001 straightness and spine indexed, 350 spine. I will say the DCA arrows are as tough with the testing I have done, but of course the DCA arrows fly better IMO, as they should...


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

Piscatory_1 said:


> I just got a dozen .006 hunters from Forrest and they seem to fly really arrow straight (pun intended). truthfully the in flight view when shooting them is no wobble of any kind. I tried them cock vane left and cock vane up and it's the same with 2 different bows. I'll have to try indexing my own arrows. Thanks man, excellent job. This is the first time I have had anyone build arrows for me.











Here are some pics of 30 yd groups with my .006 Hunter, .300 spine...they fly exceptionally well and for the price, I do not think they can be beat!


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Kateraman said:


> Here are some pics of 30 yd groups with my .006 Hunter, .300 spine...they fly exceptionally well and for the price, I do not think they can be beat!


You are right about that.plus he is a great dude


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

I bought a set of 400 target arrows and they fly great only wish these arrows would come with easton super uni bushings as an option do not shoot Forests arrows into groups ruined a couple arrows.Any one know what size Easton super uni bushings these DCA target arrows take thanks.Standard target not the big ones .


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Madlaz said:


> I bought a set of 400 target arrows and they fly great only wish these arrows would come with easton super uni bushings as an option do not shoot Forests arrows into groups ruined a couple arrows.Any one know what size Easton super uni bushings these DCA target arrows take thanks.Standard target not the big ones .


2213


----------



## Chap_5 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks reezen11, your advice and help is much appreciated.


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

kdog23 said:


> I am retuning my bow but so far I can say my reezen11 .001 indexed and squared arrows group better than my east ion ACCs!
> 
> Both arrows are the correct spine for my application in fact the ACCs should be perfect and DCA should be just a tad soft. I am amazed. I had one DCA miss and hit a rock at a farther distance and it is flawless outside of a ding in the field tip. I was amazed as when I saw the spark I thought "well there goes that arrow!"


Just as a follow up, my bow is fully tuned, (broadheads hit with field tips) and I have been shooting my accs and my DCA alternately and the DCA is still grouping tighter at all distances tested so far and more forgiving to boot. Reezen did a great job, a number of my arrows have gone all the way through my broadhead target and I have yet to lose a fletch, I cant say that for my ACCs. Reezen put a lot of attention into getting these arrows right.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

kdog23 said:


> Just as a follow up, my bow is fully tuned, (broadheads hit with field tips) and I have been shooting my accs and my DCA alternately and the DCA is still grouping tighter at all distances tested so far and more forgiving to boot. Reezen did a great job, a number of my arrows have gone all the way through my broadhead target and I have yet to lose a fletch, I cant say that for my ACCs. Reezen put a lot of attention into getting these arrows right.


Thanks!!!
Good to hear 
I don't won't them coming off ever !!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Chap_5 said:


> Thanks reezen11, your advice and help is much appreciated.


your welcome 
pleasure talking with you..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are flowing very smoothly 
Most orders are going out within 2 days max.
Thanks everyone 
Forrest


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Sending you some non spine indexed arrows tomorrow to do " your thing " on. 

Batch I got for my 3d setup fly super!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

hphunter said:


> Sending you some non spine indexed arrows tomorrow to do " your thing " on.
> 
> Batch I got for my 3d setup fly super!


Sounds good


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

reezen11 said:


> Orders are flowing very smoothly
> Most orders are going out within 2 days max.
> Thanks everyone
> Forrest


I assume most are DCA arrows?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

All are dca arrows


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

reezen11 said:


> All are dca arrows


I kinda figured that......glad to hear it. The DCA arrows are well worth the price and I see you make them even better.


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

My DCA Hunters that Forrest set up for me fly very nice. Just as nice as my Carbon Express Blue Streaks. I don't have to tell what the price difference is there!:wink:


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## GAdroptine (Feb 5, 2009)

Received an order of Hunter arrows this week from Forrest and I am very pleased with the quality and performance of the arrow. I will continue to purchase DC arrows. Enjoy doing business with Forrest. He was most helpful with questions I had.


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

Very nice looking fletching job Forrest. What brand of fletcher do you use and how much offset or helical to you use?


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

hphunter said:


> Sending you some non spine indexed arrows tomorrow to do " your thing " on.
> 
> Batch I got for my 3d setup fly super!


I'd put my spine indexed Targets up against any arrow on the market...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks guys !!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyone with a message in to me about arrows 
I will be back home tomorrow where I have wifi and decent cell signal 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Having PC issues at my house and shop 
Trying to get to everyone on my phone thanks


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I'll give ya a bump.....


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

pc issues seem to be resolved for now so hopefully it is over with . 
i have all pms returned as well. sorry for any delays folks 
thanks 
forrest


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Sent pm


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Pm returned 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

At member Ratracer ,s arrows!!








Thanks again!!


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Back in view for a great guy with killer customer service and great quality work.


----------



## RatRacer (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow! Can wait to shoot them!

Went with Pink for visibility against the forest... White for the blood. Not the sexiest combo, but we'll see how it works out.

Thanks again for working me through the selection Forrest. 

I'll let you all know how they fly.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

RatRacer said:


> Wow! Can wait to shoot them!
> 
> Went with Pink for visibility against the forest... White for the blood. Not the sexiest combo, but we'll see how it works out.
> 
> ...


Anytime it's always a pleasure to be able to help anyone out 
Thanks


----------



## backcountry802 (Mar 13, 2014)

How do you see reviews on someone's profile


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

backcountry802 said:


> How do you see reviews on someone's profile


Feedback??


----------



## backcountry802 (Mar 13, 2014)

Yes


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

I like the pink and white combo bright and visible


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

backcountry802 said:


> Yes


Go to their profile ,
Select feedback tab


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

This is why I get spined indexed arrows from Reezen! 40 yard group









And no I can not do that all the time everyday!


----------



## backcountry802 (Mar 13, 2014)

reezen11 said:


> Go to their profile ,
> Select feedback tab


I can't find feed back tab? on profile? any instructions


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Are you using tapatalk??


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Reezen, the next dz DCA Hunters I buy will be an order from you.....I like the ones above and I have some myself with pink vanes. I can see them better at 20yds than I can yellow or orange vanes.......


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sounds good 
Thanks


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

hphunter said:


> This is why I get spined indexed arrows from Reezen! 40 yard group
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might not be able to do that all the time but the DCA arrows are very capable of performing like that all the time.....You might think of shooting spots from now on......those are pretty close together.......to say the least.......


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

hphunter said:


> This is why I get spined indexed arrows from Reezen! 40 yard group
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Shoot'n Jeff! It sure makes it easier to shoot groups like that with Forrest's Spine Indexed DCA Arrows! Of course, you have to have the skill to use them cause they don't shoot themselves...lol


----------



## ShakeNbake1199 (Jan 21, 2014)

Placed my order for a Dozen Hunter series last night....Cant wait


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

ShakeNbake1199 said:


> Placed my order for a Dozen Hunter series last night....Cant wait


I'd bet my next pay check that your gonna love those.....I have around 60 or so and the Hunters are the arrows I go to. They are the best target arrows I've shot in a long time........


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ShakeNbake1199 said:


> Placed my order for a Dozen Hunter series last night....Cant wait


Order received !!
They are cut and squared and have nocks installed 
Hope to ship tomorrow morning 
Thanks


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Standard hunters out of my Bear Venue. Same results!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

hphunter said:


> Standard hunters out of my Bear Venue. Same results!!!


Nice shooting!!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

hphunter said:


> Standard hunters out of my Bear Venue. Same results!!!


I found this very same thing to be true.....The reg. Hunters are fine target arrows and I have complete faith in them.....nice shooting....


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## khaglund (Jul 29, 2012)

Reezen: Can you pm a price for a dozen indexed pink and white, like that combo. I am shooting 400 spine cut to 28.5 inches. Thanks


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Reesen......how is business? Are you sitting around doing nothing these days? That's what I hear!:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## mmcan (Oct 13, 2013)

hphunter said:


> This is why I get spined indexed arrows from Reezen! 40 yard group
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking you'll be needing some new arrows soon if you keep whacking arrows together like that. You'll be like an annuity to Reezen!!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

That is stacking them for sure!


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

I just ordered another dozen from Reezen last night excited to get them!


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

rembrandt said:


> Reesen......how is business? Are you sitting around doing nothing these days? That's what I hear!:wink::wink::wink:


Just talked to him a little bit ago! Awesome guy!

I can tell you he'll be getting my business in the near future, so he can't bit sitting around doing nothing for too long!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

jjv101 said:


> Just talked to him a little bit ago! Awesome guy!
> 
> I can tell you he'll be getting my business in the near future, so he can't bit sitting around doing nothing for too long!


LOL...I said that in jest because I know he has all he can handle......next DCAs I buy will be from him......


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

khaglund said:


> Reezen: Can you pm a price for a dozen indexed pink and white, like that combo. I am shooting 400 spine cut to 28.5 inches. Thanks


You have the same specs as I do.....400s cut to 28 and 1/2".....I love mine and I have some with the pink vanes but my cock vane is black......


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

rembrandt said:


> Reesen......how is business? Are you sitting around doing nothing these days? That's what I hear!:wink::wink::wink:


Business is great man!!
I'm busier than a one armed wall paper hanger 
Arrows are still going out the door I'm a few behind but catching up slowly 
Can't rush them as I don't want anyone to receive anything that's not perfect 

I started a dozen today and half way thru I noticed a issue and stripped them down and started over


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

khaglund said:


> Reezen: Can you pm a price for a dozen indexed pink and white, like that combo. I am shooting 400 spine cut to 28.5 inches. Thanks


Pm sent
Thanks


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

reezen11 said:


> Business is great man!!
> I'm busier than a one armed wall paper hanger
> Arrows are still going out the door I'm a few behind but catching up slowly
> Can't rush them as I don't want anyone to receive anything that's not perfect
> ...


Like I said...... with tongue in cheek and.... I was pretty sure you were quite busy. I will wait for a while before ordering more because I've got two dz I haven't set up as yet.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Kdog23 here's a sneak peek


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Those look great......are they the LDs?


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

This maybe a dumb question, and I can't remember if I asked this on the phone with Reezen the other day.
In the pictures posted in this thread, is there a reason the knocks are not lined up with the cock vane? Or is that something the shooter should trail an error with their individual setups as to which position works best for where the cock vane is to be placed?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

rembrandt said:


> Those look great......are they the LDs?


Nope 
Hunter series


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

jjv101 said:


> This maybe a dumb question, and I can't remember if I asked this on the phone with Reezen the other day.
> In the pictures posted in this thread, is there a reason the knocks are not lined up with the cock vane? Or is that something the shooter should trail an error with their individual setups as to which position works best for where the cock vane is to be placed?


Not a dumb question 
We did discuss this but we can go over it again 
With my fletching jigs this is where the nock needs to be in order to place the cock vane on the stiff side of shaft 
Just turn them to your desired location for rest clearance


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> Not a dumb question
> We did discuss this but we can go over it again
> With my fletching jigs this is where the nock needs to be in order to place the cock vane on the stiff side of shaft
> Just turn them to your desired location for rest clearance


I thought you mentioned it but couldn't remember! All I could remember you saying was the cock vane was on the stiff side, and that for my set up I would probably shoot cock vane up!

Appreciate all your time and wisdom again!


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> Kdog23 here's a sneak peek


Love it! The matching nicks is killer!


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> Kdog23 here's a sneak peek


Love it! The matching nicks is killer! Sorry nocks


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

looking good as always!!!


reezen11 said:


> Kdog23 here's a sneak peek


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Hey, can't beat those with a stick! Really nice for sure!


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

I've done some more changes to my bow so I had to sight in again. Normally I don't shoot groups. I've shot holes in 5 fletchings and busted a nock in the last two evenings. So yeah thanks Forrest for the great shooting arrows! Just about dialed in except 60 still around an inch low


----------



## nm2nc (Jun 18, 2014)

Can you PM me with pricing information Reezen?


----------



## ShakeNbake1199 (Jan 21, 2014)

nm2nc said:


> Can you PM me with pricing information Reezen?


Go to Haymondarchery.com ( all prices and options are on there) OR CALL 315-681-1676


----------



## nm2nc (Jun 18, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I've been super super swamped with my construction work 
I'm keeping up with orders but it leaves me little little time to get on here lately 
So please if you send me a message or ask questions here don't think I'm ignoring you or not interested in helping anyone in anyway 
You can always call me but where I'm building right now I have next to no cell signal but you can leave a message and I will return your call ASAP 
Thanks 
Forrest


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

reezen11 said:


> I've been super super swamped with my construction work
> I'm keeping up with orders but it leaves me little little time to get on here lately
> So please if you send me a message or ask questions here don't think I'm ignoring you or not interested in helping anyone in anyway
> You can always call me but where I'm building right now I have next to no cell signal but you can leave a message and I will return your call ASAP
> ...


Now that's what I call good management and good CS........


----------



## RatRacer (Dec 19, 2013)

My arrows came yesterday and I finally got to shoot them this morning.

I figured I'd paper and bareshaft to get everything re-tuned with the thin arrows. That turned into an ordeal with moving my nock height etc... 

Long story short, everything came together and I'm getting repeatable results at 30yrds bareshaft vs. Fletched. Largest variance was within an inch with 6-7 tests. I'll be sighting in and fine-tuning from here.

Super happy with the arrows and the way they worked out. I was a bit skeptical going with a 300 spine (instead of 350), but as far as I can tell Forrest steered me right.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

RatRacer said:


> My arrows came yesterday and I finally got to shoot them this morning.
> 
> I figured I'd paper and bareshaft to get everything re-tuned with the thin arrows. That turned into an ordeal with moving my nock height etc...
> 
> ...


Its a wonder you didn't get a Robin Hood with those two......


----------



## RatRacer (Dec 19, 2013)

I guess that's going to be Forrest new warning... 'Please don't bareshaft tune at the same spot'!

That being said, I did shoot the bare arrow first because it'd be more of a shame to ruin the fletched arrow.


----------



## Triple Droptine (Sep 25, 2012)

Do you ship to Canada? Do you put wraps on as well?


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> I've been super super swamped with my construction work
> I'm keeping up with orders but it leaves me little little time to get on here lately
> So please if you send me a message or ask questions here don't think I'm ignoring you or not interested in helping anyone in anyway
> You can always call me but where I'm building right now I have next to no cell signal but you can leave a message and I will return your call ASAP
> ...


having just bought my second dozen from Forrest, he was slower to get back to me than usual, ( all still same day, rather than just a few minutes, he was the usual patient with my questions, delivered me awesome arrows with fast shipping and I am a super happy customer. Forrest, you are the real deal. well done. he even called me direct with a question to make sure he was getting things right when he was building the arrows.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Triple Droptine said:


> Do you ship to Canada? Do you put wraps on as well?


Yes I do


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

These are headed to Australia


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Blackout CE (Jan 23, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> These are headed to Australia


All i can say Forrest is a big WOW they turned out awesome.

Fantastic job.


----------



## Blackout CE (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump for great guy and great servive


----------



## Elc1973 (Jun 11, 2014)

Why the left helical? Just curious.


----------



## Blackout CE (Jan 23, 2012)

Elc1973 said:


> Why the left helical? Just curious.



I guess thats how his jig is set


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Man, those arrows are downright wicked looking! Would love a dz like those......


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Elc1973 said:


> Why the left helical? Just curious.


Most bare shafts spin left not right so he is fletching with the natural spin of an arrow.


----------



## TM2/SSMike (Mar 20, 2014)

hphunter said:


> Most bare shafts spin left not right so he is fletching with the natural spin of an arrow.


Is that the case with both right and left handed shooters?


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

More often than not a bare shaft will spin left. Most professional arrow builders use a left versus a right.

I think it has more to due w gravitational effects more than left v right handed shooters. 

Do a search on here there are some very long threads about this


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Blackout CE said:


> I guess thats how his jig is set


Correct


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Finally usps came thru with my components order after 3 attempts !!
All orders are built and shipped 
What really gets me is how usps can lose the same order 3 different times !
I apologize to all for any delays in orders this had created 
Thank you to all for your business and patience along with understanding 
Forrest


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Blackout CE said:


> All i can say Forrest is a big WOW they turned out awesome.
> 
> Fantastic job.


love those arrows yellow stormy hardwoods and yellow veins look great


----------



## Blackout CE (Jan 23, 2012)

MICCOX said:


> love those arrows yellow stormy hardwoods and yellow veins look great


It will all look awesome once bow arrows and release are all in the same pic and something different done by onestringer 

I think it will look great


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Blackout CE said:


> It will all look awesome once bow arrows and release are all in the same pic and something different done by onestringer
> 
> I think it will look great


We will need pics


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes we need pics
Thanks


----------



## Blackout CE (Jan 23, 2012)

MICCOX said:


> We will need pics


Pics will be posted for sure


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

kdog23 said:


> having just bought my second dozen from Forrest, he was slower to get back to me than usual, ( all still same day, rather than just a few minutes, he was the usual patient with my questions, delivered me awesome arrows with fast shipping and I am a super happy customer. Forrest, you are the real deal. well done. he even called me direct with a question to make sure he was getting things right when he was building the arrows.


thank you! 
appreciate the chance to serve you yet again.


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Try for a great dude and great arrows


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

jwilson48 said:


> Try for a great dude and great arrows


Dang auto correct that was supposed to be ttt.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Blackout CE said:


> Pics will be posted for sure


just a update for you usps has told me that your package should still arrive at its destination . they say it takes up to 3 weeks to get to your location. im not sure if they are trying to please me and tell me what i want to hear or if they are just covering up there mistakes .. either way i will make 100% sure you get what you ordered from me . lets give it a bit before we make another dozen .either way you will get arrows from me 
just as the pics i showed you . 
i do apologize for any inconvienince this has made and i will do what it takes to get you your arrows...
thanks for understanding and working with me on this ..
by the way usps.com s#cks


----------



## Blackout CE (Jan 23, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> just a update for you usps has told me that your package should still arrive at its destination . they say it takes up to 3 weeks to get to your location. im not sure if they are trying to please me and tell me what i want to hear or if they are just covering up there mistakes .. either way i will make 100% sure you get what you ordered from me . lets give it a bit before we make another dozen .either way you will get arrows from me
> just as the pics i showed you .
> i do apologize for any inconvienince this has made and i will do what it takes to get you your arrows...
> thanks for understanding and working with me on this ..
> by the way usps.com s#cks



Its fine Forrest i understand and realise its not your fault.

Bow isnt here yet so not stressing as yet we will see what the weeks coming brings 

Thanks for the updates i appreciate it


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

ttt for a great guy to do business with........my next dz will be from reezen11


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

a couple orders have finally made it to their destination!!!! i just may get all orders to their owners yet!!!!
i wish i had more control of how they handle/ship my products to my customers but once i drop it off its out of my control.


----------



## CattleGuy (Aug 24, 2012)

bump for ya .... sent my limbs away 3 weeks still no word eagerly awaiting their return to let some arrows fly !


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

I got my arrows all in 1 piece. Lost for 2 weeks but ... Thanks Forrest


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

hphunter said:


> I got my arrows all in 1 piece. Lost for 2 weeks but ... Thanks Forrest


Thank The Lord!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Checked rated for ups and lets just say they scared me


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Package to Portland Oregon would run me 28.00 and change !!!
Not feasible at all


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Preview of at members order










Anyone with a message to me please resend I lost all my messages somehow 
Thanks


----------



## fish4_5 (Sep 8, 2013)

They look awesome man, Thanks!!! You must be a mind reader too because I forgot to ask about yellow nocks on the 6 arrows with yellow vanes.


----------



## xlvmax (Aug 9, 2010)

Those arrows look great! Do they all come with blazers?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

xlvmax said:


> Those arrows look great! Do they all come with blazers?


when you buy them from me yes unless you request something else.
if you like to fletch your own i sell bare shafts as well.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> stripped spine tested and refletched... 28.00 a dozen
> bare shafts spine tested and refletched.. 21.00
> bare shafts spine indexed 5.00 a doz.
> plus return shipping fees..


info back in view


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

reezen11 said:


> info back in view


Sounds like some good deals there........


----------



## xlvmax (Aug 9, 2010)

reezen11 said:


> when you buy them from me yes unless you request something else.
> if you like to fletch your own i sell bare shafts as well.


One more question, do you offer any options for wraps? Thanks!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

yes i do ..


----------



## trapperjon (Jan 19, 2013)

Ive been wondering the same thing on wraps.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

wraps yes . solid colors i can do easily if your looking for custom design ones its easier for you to get them so you have exactly what you want in a wrap.
all wraps are made by onestringer.com
the quality of their wraps is the best ive ever used.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

USPS got my packages delivered except for one whic i had reshipped and that package made it to its destination today .!!!


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Blackout CE (Jan 23, 2012)

my arrows Forrest made arrived here in Australia yesterday.

Excellent quality and service second to none 

Thanks Forrest


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Blackout CE said:


> my arrows Forrest made arrived here in Australia yesterday.
> 
> Excellent quality and service second to none
> 
> ...


Those are neat looking arrows......enjoy


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Another TTT to help a good dealer!


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

those are some beautiful arrows!


Blackout CE said:


> my arrows Forrest made arrived here in Australia yesterday.
> 
> Excellent quality and service second to none
> 
> ...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Elkfreak1977 s arrows


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

All orders placed have been shipped !!!
Thank you !!
Appreciate everyone's business!!
Forrest


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Is there anyone not shooting your arrows? Lol great guy...if you haven't tried Forrest and deer crossing arrows yet you're missing out!


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Best arrows I have shot to date


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

I just received these arrows from reezen11 and they are perfectly built.
I highly recommend his work!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

hphunter said:


> Best arrows I have shot to date


I've not had him do any for me but I will with my next order.....I don't doubt ya on the best arrows shot to date.......


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

elkfreak1977 said:


> View attachment 2005247
> I just received these arrows from reezen11 and they are perfectly built.
> I highly recommend his work!


Almost too pretty to shoot.......I love the white!


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

elkfreak1977 said:


> View attachment 2005247
> I just received these arrows from reezen11 and they are perfectly built.
> I highly recommend his work!


Really like those. The cresting on the wraps is sweet!


----------



## trapperjon (Jan 19, 2013)

Did you get those wraps from Reezen11 or did you send them to him put on? Those look sharp.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

trapperjon said:


> Did you get those wraps from Reezen11 or did you send them to him put on? Those look sharp.


The wraps are from Onestringer 
They make a great wrap and I use them exclusively for wraps 
He sent me the image and I sent it to mindy at Onestringer she whipped them up and boom arrows wrapped and on their way!
Thanks guys !!!


----------



## trapperjon (Jan 19, 2013)

Cool, Ive been looking at some of the wraps from one stringer. Just didn't know if I needed to order them from them or could I tell you which ones I liked from them. Also what if I wanted the nock on fletching? I talked to you a while back about getting some arrows built and Im finally ready.


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Onestringer is the best. And he is only 15 minutes down the road from my work!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

trapperjon said:


> Cool, Ive been looking at some of the wraps from one stringer. Just didn't know if I needed to order them from them or could I tell you which ones I liked from them. Also what if I wanted the nock on fletching? I talked to you a while back about getting some arrows built and Im finally ready.


It's easier if you order the wrap you want and have it shipped to me 
The vanes too 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are rolling out smoothly 
Every order placed is shipped 
Thanks


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> Orders are rolling out smoothly
> Every order placed is shipped
> Thanks


Just place my order! 
All we are waiting on are the wraps from Mindy

Can't wait to see the finished product as the mock up Forrest did was better than I had imagined it


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's a sneak peek 
Ozz


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Have any pics of any LD Target shafts you've made up?


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow

All I can say is anyone who is looking for arrows, look no further. 

I have made a lot of purchases through AT and Forrest is second to none of them, can't wait to get them.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Glad to see indexing worked for you. I personally will never not spine index my results were like yours on my first dozen . 

It's been a really overlooked part of a set up as long as I can remember


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

rook-e said:


> Have any pics of any LD Target shafts you've made up?


There should be some in here somewhere lol
I will look and see if I can locate them


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here we are


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice, thanks
What kind of feedback have you received on them?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

No complaints so far


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

The LDs fly true for sure and Forrest has upped my game


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are still going out smoothly 
Thanks everyone hope everyone is well


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Glad to see your doing well Forrest.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dhom said:


> Glad to see your doing well Forrest.


Thanks appreciate it


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Any more pics for us?


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

jwilson48 said:


> Any more pics for us?


I'm sure he will probably have some of mine in a couple of days!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Pics coming soon 
I build a ton but can't remember to take pics of all of them lol
So I will promise more pics soon


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Just got mine today.

My last dozen were gt expedition hunters from south shore archery so that's what I am comparing these too.

Initial impression, just as good for sure. So basically the best.

I have never used dca arrows so I can't talk about that but the workmanship is the best for the money I have seen.

I'm just a regular guy/bow hunter and I don't see how you can go wrong.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ozzz said:


> Just got mine today.
> 
> My last dozen were gt expedition hunters from south shore archery so that's what I am comparing these too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review!!
Appreciate the feedback


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

reezen11 said:


> Thanks for the review!!
> Appreciate the feedback


I hope to provide more after I smack some together.

Thank you for providing a great arrow at a great value.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Pics as promised


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> Pics as promised


Very nice! Shot a 304 today with mine on 30 targets


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Trapper johns arrows finished !!








Thanks everyone !
Forrest


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> Trapper johns arrows finished !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## trapperjon (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow they look great. Awesome customer service. Cant wait to give them a try.


----------



## edge1771 (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome looking work! I'm definitely going to look at DCA when I need new arrows. 

Just out of curiosity, how exactly are you spine indexing the shafts?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Using a ram spine tester of my own design


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Those are some cool looking arrows right there!
May need to get me some of those LD's real soon.&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

rook-e said:


> Those are some cool looking arrows right there!
> May need to get me some of those LD's real soon.í*½í¸í*½í±�


Thanks 
And let me know when your ready to order 
You know my number 
Thanks


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

I ordered a dz from Forrest today, cant wait to get them.!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

You can ask anyone who knows me or has bought from me 
I build each arrow as if it were going in my own quiver .
Thanks 
Forrest


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> Pics as promised


Those look awesome in the pictures! Should arrive tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing them in person. 
Definitely turned out in pictures way better than I had even imagined! 
Thank you Forrest, if they fly well I'll be a repet customer for life haha


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

They will without a doubt fly well for you


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

reezen11 said:


> You can ask anyone who knows me or has bought from me
> I build each arrow as if it were going in my own quiver .
> Thanks
> Forrest


I'll vouch for that!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Gto63 here's your arrows!!








Thank you !
Forrest


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Let's get this back up for some awesome arrows and great service


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Those look good, I see the fletching is more forward on the arrow just like someone else I know puts them. ;-)


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you Forrest! they look great! cant believe how fast you shipped those! just ordered them yesterday and they shipped today, now that is fast service.
Excited to see how they fly!
Thanks Again


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Well after getting my new bow my cousin who is also into archery comes over and shoots it. Misses the target hits a fence and ricochet the arrow into the ground which is nothing but rocks. We go pull it out of ground and the field point is ruined but the arrow is still in good shape. Thanks again Forrest!


----------



## trapperjon (Jan 19, 2013)

Got my arrows yesterday. They look and shoot great. Only got to sling a few last night before it got dark. Cant wait to get off of work today. Really couldn't ask for better customer service.


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

Just placed my order...now the wait begins


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I will get them started tomorrow they should ship by Monday 
Thanks


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

I am glad you guys are happy with Forrest. That's why I made this post. Top notch guy w too notch service. 

I also got a set of Proline strings from him. Shipped fast and very nice.


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

I got my DCA Hunter 350 spine arrows from Forrest on Wednesday. I am beyond impressed with how they turned out and the fit and finish on these arrows! They are almost too pretty and perfect to shoot! 

I took my bow and these arrows down to my local pro shop (mom an pop owned, BEST PLACE EVER) for some paper tuning. At a few feed, there was a very slight tear, so we stepped back to 10 yards, PERFECT Bullet holes! 

So.. being like a little kid on Christmas morning I couldn't wait to get out and send some of these down range. I am coming from Gold Tip Expedition Hunters that weighed in around 450grs.. these DCA's weight in around 363grs. I got out to bass pro to at least get my 20 yard pin set. (25 yards is as far as I could shoot so I just stuck with doing the 20 yard pin) 

So I shot a GT arrow, obviously it hit right where I expected at 10 yards, So I shot the DCA's, being a bit lighter they hid a tad high as expected. 
So I moved to 20 yards, and after a half hour of shooting and tinkering with my sight adjustments to get it PERFECT, here are my results..


These arrows are tough! Second shot I herd the arrows SMACK together, third shot I heard it smack again... Upon pulling the last arrow out, the arrows clanked off the metal pole in the 3d target shearing off part of my field tip. Arrows inspected and found no damage what so ever

My hopes are to do a continuous review from different ranges! 
Forrest is top notch, he's got my business for as long as he's building arrows!


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

DCA and Reezen 11, unbeatable combo!!! I shoot the 300 spine Hunters and they shoot lights out with normal tuning. My next dozen will be spine index'd by Forrest. I shot exclusively Gold Tip Pro Hunters, never again will I spend that kind of money cause I get the same results with DCA!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks guys 
Here's a sneak peek of another dozen








I'm keeping up pretty well with orders so far


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

reezen11 said:


> Thanks guys
> Here's a sneak peek of another dozen
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to get these......Thanks for the tease pics!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ORROSS334 said:


> Can't wait to get these......Thanks for the tease pics!!!


They are shipping in the morning 
Thanks again
Forrest


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Can't wait to send a deer crossing arrow through the pump station this fall!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sd hunters


----------



## trapperjon (Jan 19, 2013)

One word of caution with the arrows. Don't shoot same spot at 30 yards or less. I knocked a fletching off on second shot. I was wanting one to bare shat tune with any way. Awesome arrows.


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

trapperjon said:


> One word of caution with the arrows. Don't shoot same spot at 30 yards or less. I knocked a fletching off on second shot. I was wanting one to bare shat tune with any way. Awesome arrows.


They are certainly accurate enough to do anything any other arrow can do... Without the premium arrow price tag


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

A huge shout out to Forrest and his great customer service!!!! USPS strikes again...package shipped on monday and got the call it was waiting for me at home last night. Like a kid on impatiently waiting to open a gift, I get home to find that USPS has trashed the shipping box marked FRAGILE, DO NOT BEND and find that 5 of my arrows are broken... I email Forrest last night with pics and the details and low and behold get a call this morning. Starting a claim with USPS and he is sending me out a half dozen... Great Customer service and nicely put together arrows!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Krash (May 29, 2012)

marked


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ORROSS334 said:


> A huge shout out to Forrest and his great customer service!!!! USPS strikes again...package shipped on monday and got the call it was waiting for me at home last night. Like a kid on impatiently waiting to open a gift, I get home to find that USPS has trashed the shipping box marked FRAGILE, DO NOT BEND and find that 5 of my arrows are broken... I email Forrest last night with pics and the details and low and behold get a call this morning. Starting a claim with USPS and he is sending me out a half dozen... Great Customer service and nicely put together arrows!!!


Yeip usps strikes again!!
Makes it hard to keep going when your having to replace a product all the time 
Ups is way to costly to use but I may start adding it as an option 
If they only knew the time a care I put into these maybe they would read the large fragile on the box all over it


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Forrest is the best guys. Not to many like him left! Old school honest. 

If you wanna shrink your groups his spine indexed arrows will surely help.


----------



## Branbarra (Feb 21, 2014)

These look awesome. Can't wait to get them and splice the cock vane. And to shoot them. Should be a good looking bambi killer.


----------



## arrowchukker (Dec 4, 2012)

I placed an order with Forrest on Sunday around 9:30am through his website. About 5pm that evening I get an email with tracking number saying my arrows were being shipped. I was pleasently surprised at the quick turn around. Good guy to get your arrows from.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I try my best to keep up on orders 
There sometimes is a delay in delivery but I try to avoid it if at all possible 
Thanks 
Forrest


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

hphunter said:


> Forrest is the best guys. Not to many like him left! Old school honest.
> 
> If you wanna shrink your groups his spine indexed arrows will surely help.


Can't wait to get out today and set the rest of my pins for these and see how they handle my broad heads!
then its off to shoot a 3d shoot tomorrow and will report back!


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> Yeip usps strikes again!!
> Makes it hard to keep going when your having to replace a product all the time
> Ups is way to costly to use but I may start adding it as an option
> If they only knew the time a care I put into these maybe they would read the large fragile on the box all over it


Dang, I had the same thing happen to mine, luckily none were broken. Don't know how none broke due to the condition the box was in. 
Either way, Forrest will get it taken care of.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I will take care of everyone and anyone who buys from me 
Just as I want other companies to do for me when I receive damaged or inferior products 
Thanks


----------



## mercyme78 (Jul 23, 2014)

Purchased a dozen last night!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the order!!
Just a friendly reminder to those who have ordered or plan on ordering I'm a bit behind on builds right now 
Between the high volume of orders and USPS damages I've fallen a tad behind but please be patient I'm working on orders and getting them out 
These are all hand crafted arrows which takes time and I want them right before they leave with that being said I thank each and every one of you for the patience with your orders.
Now back to building some sticks!!


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Broke 2 arrows this weekend... First was a bad shot by me in an iron buck . Second was a near robin hood that broke the nock in half but barely cracked the shaft. These arrows are very durable. I've really been hard on them and they have exceeded my expectations!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Getting back to near normal build times!!
Catching up with very order one shaft at a time .
I'm off to USPS offic win the a.m to send a few dozen out and to see why I have a few packages out there that the tracking number is dead on !!! Getting really fed up with the way things are going with USPS lately
I've tried several different locations and branches all seem to have the same issues .Thanks everyone 
Forrest


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok mystery solved with dead tracking numbers. I went this morning to ship a couple dozen and saw 4 packages sitting in the corner!!!
I asked what they were and they looked and low and behold they were the ones I had shipped out !!!
Long story short they are on their way as of today!!


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> Ok mystery solved with dead tracking numbers. I went this morning to ship a couple dozen and saw 4 packages sitting in the corner!!!
> I asked what they were and they looked and low and behold they were the ones I had shipped out !!!
> Long story short they are on their way as of today!!


Whew! I hope when I finally get my new LD's they don't botch my shipping. 
Glad you got it figured out.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well it's the last time I ship from that office 
Soo hopefully things go a bit smoother now 
Thanks


----------



## Alces (Jun 4, 2014)

Placed my order this weekend as well. Can't wait!


----------



## sota (Aug 2, 2013)

Pardon the newbie question. I'm trying to learn/wrap my mind around this.

What exactly is spine indexing? The squaring the arrow ends i can understand. I'm trying to understand the whole process. 

TIA


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

sota said:


> Pardon the newbie question. I'm trying to learn/wrap my mind around this.
> 
> What exactly is spine indexing? The squaring the arrow ends i can understand. I'm trying to understand the whole process.
> 
> TIA


Most carbon shafts generally have a stiff side due to the way they are manufactured. Indexing them finds the stiffest part of the arrow and if you shoot the stiff side in the same position with all your arrows they will in theory all flex the same when shot and give you better accuracy. At least thats how I see it, I'm sure someone with more knowledge can add to it.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## mercyme78 (Jul 23, 2014)

reezen11 said:


>


=O those look sick


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Glad everyone is happy with Forrest. Never thought this thread would still be going. Says a lot for the quality of his product!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!
Well I've been duped by usps yet again 
My latest order for raw shafts is stuck somewhere between ny an ca 
These are shafts I've been waiting on to fill a few orders 

Please everyone be patient with me I've got the order being resent as of yesterday but I don't think it's going to show until Tuesday now 
I would have had plenty to keep up with orders even with the usps mess but with usps damages I've covered unexpectedly and hadn't planned for has me in the mess I'm in right now 
Thanks everyone I will have all orders taken care of ASAP


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Working thru the long weekend to get orders caught up and out the door by Tuesday morning 
Thanks 
Forrest


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Your clients will be very happy. I enjoyed your arrows tonight


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's a few before I forget








More to come if I can remover pics before boxing them up
Once they go in the box it's to late 
Lol
Thanks everyone


----------



## dblount (Aug 3, 2008)

What kind of arrow do you suggest for a 28" draw 70lb my arrows I have now are about 27.75 inches. I was wanting to try to stay as close to 350 grain arrow as I could with a 100 grain point. are all your arrows spine indexed?


----------



## WPAtrapper (Nov 17, 2009)

dblount said:


> What kind of arrow do you suggest for a 28" draw 70lb my arrows I have now are about 27.75 inches. I was wanting to try to stay as close to 350 grain arrow as I could with a 100 grain point. are all your arrows spine indexed?


I have the same exact specs as you and I shoot the DCA Hunter 350's. Great arrows and Forrest will treat you right. They finish out around 370 gr. with 100 gr tips.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dblount said:


> What kind of arrow do you suggest for a 28" draw 70lb my arrows I have now are about 27.75 inches. I was wanting to try to stay as close to 350 grain arrow as I could with a 100 grain point. are all your arrows spine indexed?


350 spine 
And I index each and every arrow as they come in 
With 100 grain tip you will be right around 360-370 off the top of my head 
I'm away from the shop out school shopping but I know I'm close on the weight 
Thanks


----------



## dblount (Aug 3, 2008)

sounds good my order will be in soon.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dblount said:


> sounds good my order will be in soon.


Great !
Thanks for the opportunity to build you some dca arrows 
I appreciate it!!
As you can see I've got hundreds of extremely happy customers out there 
Forrest


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

My 350's weigh in right around 368 grains with a 100 grain tip, weighed all of the dozen arrows I bought from Reezen11 and they all weighed the same except three of them and they were just one grain off.
They fly great, I shoot 29 dl at 65 lbs with arrow 28.5 long shooting 296 fps with my Elite Answer.
Forrest does an awesome job with the arrows, I will be buying my next dozen DCA arrows from him.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry. Guys I've been forgetting pics but here's another dozen built and drying before they are boxed up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

300 sd hunters!!








Thanks!!
Forrest


----------



## ccole036 (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks cool. Thanks.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

A ton of orders are shipping out this morning!!
Thanks 
Forrest


----------



## Piscatory_1 (Aug 20, 2011)

reezen11 said:


>


Halloween arrows. 

Hey Forrest et al, I've noticed that the nocks on DCA are soft. I have knicked a couple and they deform, not break, but then they are loose until i squeeze them back or heat them. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## mercyme78 (Jul 23, 2014)

Piscatory_1 said:


> Halloween arrows.
> 
> Hey Forrest et al, I've noticed that the nocks on DCA are soft. I have knicked a couple and they deform, not break, but then they are loose until i squeeze them back or heat them. Anyone else notice this?


Except they will be going through some Dodgers targets


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

The nocks are boning double lock nocks 
I haven't had any issues so far


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Bohning not boning


----------



## ncountry (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey, if I drop off my extra Flex Fletch fletchings will you use them to fletch up some target arrows..
I have no idea how i missed it but your shop is less than 10 miles from my camp in Oxbow.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I sure will


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Personally I love the nocks. Been shooting them since before there was deer crossing archery and they are great!


----------



## Piscatory_1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok, i just thought they seem softer than others ive been shooting.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am currently only 2 orders behind normal build times!!!
I'm catching up 
Thanks


----------



## dblount (Aug 3, 2008)

placed my order yesterday what's normal build time.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dblount said:


> placed my order yesterday what's normal build time.


1/2dozen350hunters?
They will be built by tomorrow night 
Should ship Saturday 
You will receive a tracking number from my website when they ship
Thanks


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi Forrest,

I ordered a dozen 400 Hunters from you Tues morning. What diameter field point should i get for these arrows??

Thanks in advance,

--Steve


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

st3v3 said:


> Hi Forrest,
> 
> I ordered a dozen 400 Hunters from you Tues morning. What diameter field point should i get for these arrows??
> 
> ...


I have 5/16 on my 350 spine hunters and the tip is slightly larger than the shaft. A 9/32 should match up just about perfect!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

st3v3 said:


> Hi Forrest,
> 
> I ordered a dozen 400 Hunters from you Tues morning. What diameter field point should i get for these arrows??
> 
> ...


9/32 
Sorry for the late response 
Been busy trying to keep up with orders 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Usps has got me yet again!!!
Tracking number for a customers order is not found in their system !!
This has to stop I can't keep up with orders let alone replacement orders 
I am hoping it will just show up at its destination 
We shall see


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Up top
Forrest what do you use for insert glue?


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks like I get mine Thursday. Fingers crossed USPS doesn't screw up. lol

Do the inserts come glued in on the cut shafts? Doesn't matter to me either way but I forgot to ask.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes I glue all inserts in cut shafts unless asked to leave them loose


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

jwilson48 said:


> Up top
> Forrest what do you use for insert glue?


I use a secret blend of adhesive


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Run Forrest Run! You must be a busy bee!! Happy for you man. Great arrows from a great arrow builder.


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> I use a secret blend of adhesive


Well whatever it is it works!


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

USPS came through today. They look and fly great! Top notch work:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

rmscustom said:


> USPS came through today. They look and fly great! Top notch work:thumbs_up


Thanks!!
Glad you like them 
And I'm also glad usps came thru 
I'm pretty loaded down with orders and making replacements for already once shipped orders doesn't help my cause any 
I'm doing my absolute best to get everyone their arrows out in a reasonable time frame 
I don't and won't rush any orders as it cuts down in the quality and quality is what I strive for 
Thanks everyone !
Forrest


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

My last group tonight at 60yds, one is a fixed blade broadhead. 

Disclaimer: Not all my groups look like this but if you do your part these arrows will do theirs. lol


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

rmscustom said:


> My last group tonight at 60yds, one is a fixed blade broadhead.
> 
> Disclaimer: Not all my groups look like this but if you do your part these arrows will do theirs. lol
> 
> ...


Now that is some good shooting


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Creeksnridges here's your arrows !!!


----------



## mwells (May 21, 2009)

Forrest, you have another order. Look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

mwells said:


> Forrest, you have another order. Look forward to seeing your work.


Yeip I got it 
Almost ready to ship out 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just a FYI 
I am leaving for vacation on sept 26th and won't be back until Oct 4-5th 
I will still be taking orders thru that time but there will be a delay in the orders during this time 
Thanks!!
Forrest


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> Just a FYI
> I am leaving for vacation on sept 26th and won't be back until Oct 4-5th
> I will still be taking orders thru that time but there will be a delay in the orders during this time
> Thanks!!
> Forrest


Just been informed it will most likely be the 7th of October before I'm back 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Checkout are new Facebook page at www.facebook.com/HaymondsArchery 

Enter to win a dozen arrows of your choice or a Proline bowstring. Just like are page and you will be entered in to the drawing. Hurry only the first 500 like will be entered to win!


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> Creeksnridges here's your arrows !!!


Nice Reezen, look killer, should have them by Wednesday by tracking number......Thanks Again
Creeks!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Creeks N Ridges said:


> Nice Reezen, look killer, should have them by Wednesday by tracking number......Thanks Again
> Creeks!


Thanks creeks!!
I grew find of them myself 
One of my favorites


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 7, 2014)

I got my arrows today. Top quality work... Thanks Forrest.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

st3v3 said:


> I got my arrows today. Top quality work... Thanks Forrest.


Thank you!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> Just a FYI
> I am leaving for vacation on sept 26th and won't be back until Oct 4-5th
> I will still be taking orders thru that time but there will be a delay in the orders during this time
> Thanks!!
> Forrest


Back in view


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Great work as always Forrest, one of these days I should order another doz from you.


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

I placed my order for some target shafts this morning, I've had great luck with these indoors on Vegas face. 
Forrest is a great guy to work with and DCA makes a great arrow.


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Yea I may get me another dozen to play with as well they are great arrows


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Wanting to try a custom order from what seems to be one of the best in the biz. Pm sent


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

804RVAMH said:


> Wanting to try a custom order from what seems to be one of the best in the biz. Pm sent


You will be very happy


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Can't wait, getting a new bow,...... well, new for me and have been hearing a lot of good things about the hunter sd arrow. Wondering if anyone might have comparison thoughts between these, black eagles and vap's?


----------



## mwells (May 21, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> Yeip I got it
> Almost ready to ship out
> Thanks


Got em yesterday. They look great. Can't wait yo see how they fly.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

mwells said:


> Got em yesterday. They look great. Can't wait yo see how they fly.


Were they 400 spine??


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Let's go ahead and bring this up top again for anybody who is still thinking about trying these out


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> Just a FYI
> I am leaving for vacation on sept 26th and won't be back until Oct 4-5th
> I will still be taking orders thru that time but there will be a delay in the orders during this time
> Thanks!!
> Forrest


Back on the 7th not the 5th 
Thanks


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Pm returned
Thanks for the order !!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

mwells said:


> Got em yesterday. They look great. Can't wait yo see how they fly.


If they were 400 spine then you got a free upgrade 
I sent you 003 for your 006 order 
If I have it in a better straightness and am out of the one you ordered I just upgrade your order automatically to keep them flowing the best I can 
This time of year is stupid crazy busy for me 
This is my first year dealing arrows and wow I was amazed at the orders that are flowing in 
I'm keeping up pretty well so please be patient with me anyone 
I know people hate to wait and I hate to wait as well but trust me the wait is worth it 
I take great pride in my arrows and want perfection in every arrow 
Thank you everyone appreciate it 
Be sure to take into consideration that I'm leaving Thursday of this week until oct 7th and that will create a delay in any order placed from here forward


----------



## TannerWI (Nov 5, 2013)

Do you do custom arrows with any arrows or just the ones on your website?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I can custom build any arrow but carry dca exclusively


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

How's my half dozen coming along? :wink:

Just playing. 

Have a great day!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

They ship tomorrow 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Those yellow and black look great!


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

rook-e said:


> Those yellow and black look great!


Even got they own theme song, http://youtu.be/UePtoxDhJSw


----------



## ncountry (Aug 29, 2009)

Forgot to say.. thanks for my arrows. Great job!! Look and shoot great.

Good luck this week.


----------



## Cahinsh (Nov 6, 2012)

Forrest,

Really hoping those black and yellow ones are mine?? Because they are exactly what I wanted!


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Can't wait to see the arrows


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Any chance my order might be on the way? Hope the weather cooperates and have a good trip.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

804RVAMH said:


> Any chance my order might be on the way? Hope the weather cooperates and have a good trip.


What was it you ordered?
Thanks


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

reezen11 said:


> What was it you ordered?
> Thanks


1 dz. Hunter SD .001, 300 spine, white wraps


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Live from the field!!


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

reezen11 said:


> Live from the field!!


Bag em, tag em and stack em high


----------



## rockhartz (Dec 20, 2013)

Looking forward to getting 1/2 dozen hunters next week. Got in just in time before 9/25 and ordered on Monday and shipped on Wed. --- fast service. Hope you enjoy your vacation/hunting the next few weeks. Reading all these threads you have earned it. Will order some for my son and daughter when you are back.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

your not allowed to hunt Forrest, you have arrows to build


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck bud!


----------



## Cahinsh (Nov 6, 2012)

rook-e said:


> Those yellow and black look great!


Yep! They arrived today and look even better than in the picture! Thank you Forrest for an awesome job can't wait to see how they shoot tomorrow.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Too hot for much movement 
Been in the stand since 1:00 and have seen notta


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

reezen11 said:


> Too hot for much movement
> Been in the stand since 1:00 and have seen notta


That sucks bud, looks like you got some cooler weather comin in on monday, looks good for the mornings.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I hope so


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Received my order on Friday, they look and shoot great. I'll be using these in the upcoming spot leagues.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

804RVAMH said:


> That sucks bud, looks like you got some cooler weather comin in on monday, looks good for the mornings.


It got warmer !!!!


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

reezen11 said:


> It got warmer !!!!


That's no good, they keep saying the cold/cool is coming....... they lie.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Its a lot cooler here in Bama now.....football weather is upon us.....


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

jwilson48 said:


> Now that is some good shooting



You better refrain from shooting groups at 20yds.....the DCA arrows are too good to take chances with....oops, I was referring to the guy shooting at 60yds.....sorry about that!


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

rembrandt said:


> You better refrain from shooting groups at 20yds.....the DCA arrows are too good to take chances with....oops, I was referring to the guy shooting at 60yds.....sorry about that!


Especially with the spine indexing Forrest does. Without a doubt some of the best shooting arrows available. I won the long shot side pot at the last 3d shoot. Fox at 94 yards.


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

Taking my DCA's Forrest build, tipped with some NAP Killzones out for the first stand sit of the Ohio season in a few short hours!


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

jjv101 said:


> Taking my DCA's Forrest build, tipped with some NAP Killzones out for the first stand sit of the Ohio season in a few short hours!


How'd you do?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok guys I'm getting caught up with my orders slowly 
Only about a week behind currently build times will decrease a bit everyday until I'm back to normal again 
Thanks


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> Ok guys I'm getting caught up with my orders slowly
> Only about a week behind currently build times will decrease a bit everyday until I'm back to normal again
> Thanks


Chop chop, can't keep people waiting! ;-) 

Those LD's are sounding real appealing now.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

I love his target arrows. I would imagine his LDs fly just as true


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

rook-e said:


> Chop chop, can't keep people waiting! ;-)
> 
> Those LD's are sounding real appealing now.


Doing my best to not have people waiting !! 
Catching up a bit more everyday !!!
Thanks everyone


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

reezen11 said:


> Doing my best to not have people waiting !!
> Catching up a bit more everyday !!!
> Thanks everyone


Thank you for all you do, haven't heard back from Mindy yet, hopefully soon


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Paper season is coming soon. Can't wait to let these arrow fly during league


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Got this guy on my vacation. Got rained out up north so came home and hunted new public land I found this year. The deer crossing arrow went through front shoulder came out base of neck and crashed into a bunch of rocks. Two blades on the broadhead are trash but ferrule and arrow held up perfectly. Very impressive! Thanks again Forrest


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hunt with confidence give reezen11 a shout you will thank me later!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

As of today I am completely caught up with all orders including ones from yesterday!!!
All are shipping out this morning 
Thanks !!


----------



## ncountry (Aug 29, 2009)

I didn't get a picture of the doe it killed before phone went dead, but I did get the arrow..Lol..
Thanks again!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

jwilson48 said:


> Got this guy on my vacation. Got rained out up north so came home and hunted new public land I found this year. The deer crossing arrow went through front shoulder came out base of neck and crashed into a bunch of rocks. Two blades on the broadhead are trash but ferrule and arrow held up perfectly. Very impressive! Thanks again Forrest


Congrats on a nice buck......the arrows are good arrows and tough.....I've said that since the first Hunters I bought.....


----------



## vtmonster (Dec 15, 2011)

reezen11 said:


> As of today I am completely caught up with all orders including ones from yesterday!!!
> All are shipping out this morning
> Thanks !!


Sent you a pm


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Replied


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Haven't had time to post much lately let alone practice/shoot. But I did make it out to a league last night with my reezen11 target shafts and shot a Vegas 450 round and finished with a 446. 
Great consistent arrows, don't hesitate to give them a try.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Shot my first practice round of 5 spot last night with my DCA Target shafts from Reezen11. Have not shot paper since spring. I shot a 295. No difference between these FAtboys or my CXL Pros

Very happy!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Keeping up with orders pretty well 
Fridays orders ship tomorrow!


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> Keeping up with orders pretty well
> Fridays orders ship tomorrow!


Good deal pm sent


----------



## spurgeon18 (Jul 27, 2011)

Pm me some prices please!


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Rocked out a 300/22X Vegas with the DCA Target shafts yesterday.
It was nice to get out and get some lane time. 
Won't be shooting much if any for the next month though, moving from AZ to Indiana.


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Just ordered another dozen from Forrest. Thanks again for all the time and effort you put into your products...customer service is top notch


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

jwilson48 said:


> Just ordered another dozen from Forrest. Thanks again for all the time and effort you put into your products...customer service is top notch


Couldn't find better, good guy and cares about his product.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

804RVAMH said:


> Couldn't find better, good guy and cares about his product.


Thank you !!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm hoping I'm wrong but it looks as though USPS has got me yet again!
Tracking number on a couple packages are not found in their system!!
Maybe I will get lucky and they will arrive at their destination with no issues.


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> I'm hoping I'm wrong but it looks as though USPS has got me yet again!
> Tracking number on a couple packages are not found in their system!!
> Maybe I will get lucky and they will arrive at their destination with no issues.


Oh no not again...was mine one of those?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

jwilson48 said:


> Oh no not again...was mine one of those?


I'm afraid so 
Let's wait and see if they show


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

reezen11 said:


> I'm afraid so
> Let's wait and see if they show


You just aren't havin any luck bud


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Dang the bad luck... At least football is being good to me right now lol


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Forrest, Glad to see your staying busy!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dhom said:


> Forrest, Glad to see your staying busy!


Thank you 
I am keeping busy 
Putting out a quality product certainly helps


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Bump for a great guy with a quality product.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

rook-e said:


> Bump for a great guy with a quality product.


Thanks Roy 
Now go put dca and Proline on the podium again !!


----------



## curt1521 (Sep 29, 2011)

Tag!


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks again Forrest. Got my shafts in Saturday as soon as I get done cresting and fletching them I'll post pics


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Gold and black


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> Gold and black
> View attachment 2076024
> View attachment 2076025


Very nice. If you haven't tried reezen11 arrows yet you are missing out. They are tough and accurate and the fact he spine indexes them for us is awesome. Really makes a difference with flight especially broadheads.


----------



## curt1521 (Sep 29, 2011)

Forrest,
I send you a long PM about what arrows I need/want.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Pm returned 
Thank you


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Arrows keep rocking 294 32x last week was a 296.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice!!
Thanks 
Forrest 
Haymondsarchery.com


----------



## ariatbootrep (Jan 7, 2014)

Those arrows look nasty and I mean that in the best way. Looks like I will have to be sending some business your way as well.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ariatbootrep said:


> Those arrows look nasty and I mean that in the best way. Looks like I will have to be sending some business your way as well.


Thank you 
Look forward to the opportunity to serve you


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

All orders are filled and shipped out ! 
Thanks everyone


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Anybody have any kills with their arrows from Forrest they'd like to share?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

There should be a lot unless their seasons are all going like mine .


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's a bow I just tuned 
Fresh set of gold and black Proline strings and 1/2 dozen dca 350 .006 fletched with 2 gold and 1 black


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

New tapatalk only let's you put 5 pics up at once now!!


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

jwilson48 said:


> Anybody have any kills with their arrows from Forrest they'd like to share?


Whacked a small buck the other day. Arrows performed flawlessly! Would love to see some pics of some big bucks taken with arrows from Forrest


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

hphunter said:


> Whacked a small buck the other day. Arrows performed flawlessly! Would love to see some pics of some big bucks taken with arrows from Forrest


I posted my buck last month. While he was big to me most on here wouldn't have thought so. Here he is. First public land deer. This was my first year hunting public land so anything was a trophy. Arrow performed flawlessly!


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> There should be a lot unless their seasons are all going like mine .


I'd love to say I did but haven't dropped anything yet with your DCA's you built for me. Passed up a medium 8pt in the pre rut in hopes of going to my gfs property to drop one of the 3 monsters running around. Haven't seen a single deer in the 5 days I've been on stands out here.. Starting to kick myself for not taking that medium 8pt haha


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Finally got around to cresting the last dozen I bought from Forrest. Can't wait to send another one through a buck (after I Fletch of course)


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Morning everyone!
Been a bit since I've posted, been moving from AZ to IN. Getting settled in and starting a new life here. 
Took a job with Lyntech Inc/Athens Archery. 

Found a range 1.5 miles from the house and switched over from Vegas face to NFAA 5 spot, I NEVER shoot 5 spot. 
I shot two practice rounds with my 23 series target shafts and scored a 300/52X and a 300/50X
Need to get the X count up but nonetheless I'm eager to start shooting league here. 
Looking forward to trying out the 27 series shafts Forrest is sending me! 
Have a great day!


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

reezen11 said:


> New tapatalk only let's you put 5 pics up at once now!!
> View attachment 2081456
> View attachment 2081457
> View attachment 2081458
> ...


Those are awesome Forrest! Got to fletch me some yellow and black like that, cause I normally do all yellow.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

This is always a good thread do peruse.......enjoy it.....


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Keeping up fairly good with orders right now I'm only a few dozen behind 
Thanks everyone!!
Forrest


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

New stand setup so maybe I can put a dca through something yet!!


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

Good Luck!


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> View attachment 2092842
> View attachment 2092843
> 
> New stand setup so maybe I can put a dca through something yet!!


Any luck at the new spot?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nope 
Nothing 
Story of my life


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Bump


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Rifle season is finally over which means I can try to get a second buck with my bow in Missouri. Seen two does and this. Wanted to see how the havoc broadhead would do. Sold on it so far. Of course the dca is still in perfect shape!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

My seasons end is closing in on me and I'm empty handed still 
Be a first for me in 25+ years going empty handed


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> My seasons end is closing in on me and I'm empty handed still
> Be a first for me in 25+ years going empty handed


Don't give up...only takes one


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Be nice to see one!


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

Had 13 deer in front of me from 5 to 40 yds and not a single antler! Doe week is this week, last week of rifle, so the Montecs and the .300 spine DCA Hunters are gonna see some action!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are moving out in a great time frame 
Thanks everyone 
Forrest


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> Orders are moving out in a great time frame
> Thanks everyone
> Forrest


My LD's are shooting great. Put them on the podium this past weekend.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

rook-e said:


> My LD's are shooting great. Put them on the podium this past weekend.


Awesome Roy !


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

rook-e said:


> My LD's are shooting great. Put them on the podium this past weekend.


How about a podium pic buddy!!


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> How about a podium pic buddy!!


Let's see it!


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> How about a podium pic buddy!!


I just went and looked on their facebook page for pics, I couldn't find one. I know someone took pics of each individual podium finisher though. I'll have to message them and ask for one. There are pics of all the shooters on the line and scoring at the bale but no podium pics.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Bring your camera next time man 
You know you will be up there again


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

reezen11

with squared at both ends how do they bare shaft tune?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Fine if the bow is set right


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Auction in the caring and sharing section to benefit of of our moderators here 
String set and 1/2 dozen arrows


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

kgtech said:


> reezen11
> 
> with squared at both ends how do they bare shaft tune?


My bare shaft tuned great out to 30 yards. Skipped 40 and tried 50 and lets just say I don't think my form is good enough to bare shaft 50 yards


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Well this afternoon went much better than this morning. It was still cold, but the wind died down a little and a few deer started to move. had a chance at some turkeys at 40 yards and talked myself out of it. spooked two does 30 yards from my stand walking in. about 4:30 this girl came in and i let her have it. got down almost immediately to find my arrow and while searching i heard something so i stopped. stood there as 3 more does walked by me at 35 yards and never even looked my way. had bow in hand and considered plugging another but didn't want to drag two deer out of the mountain i was hunting. this is the same spot i shot my 8 point earlier in the year on public land. it's a small piece and so many hills most people won't even consider hunting it. good for me!<br />
<br />
this makes 3 deer in the freezer for the year so i'm pretty happy. may still try for another decent buck but i doubt it. coyotes are calling my name right now. my proline strings and dca arrows from reezen11 performed great as usual!<br />
<br />
<br />
<br />







<br/>


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Working hard to get all my orders out in a timely manner 
Now if USPS can deliver in a reasonable time with the holiday rush closing in on us 
Thanks everyone and happy holidays


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

Went with some new sticks....anxiously waiting


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

ORROSS334 said:


> Went with some new sticks....anxiously waiting


You will be happy no doubt!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

All orders are caught up!
Thanks everyone 
Happy holidays !


----------



## Roverrich (Mar 3, 2013)

Wanted to write a quick shout out to Reezen and his arrows. I waited a couple weeks to play with them before a wrote something publicly on AT. 

With that being said I can confidently say that the SD Hunter arrows Forrest built for me are the most consistent and meticulously crafted arrows I have shot to date. The squaring of the arrows and indexing of spine really makes a noticeable improvement in my groups. Reezen even went far out of his way to make sure that I got not only what I wanted but what I needed for my hunting needs. Thanks again and hopefully I"ll connect with one before the season is over!


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Roverrich said:


> Wanted to write a quick shout out to Reezen and his arrows. I waited a couple weeks to play with them before a wrote something publicly on AT.
> 
> With that being said I can confidently say that the SD Hunter arrows Forrest built for me are the most consistent and meticulously crafted arrows I have shot to date. The squaring of the arrows and indexing of spine really makes a noticeable improvement in my groups. Reezen even went far out of his way to make sure that I got not only what I wanted but what I needed for my hunting needs. Thanks again and hopefully I"ll connect with one before the season is over!


Good luck! I've killed a couple this year with them and they do a great job!


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Reezen makes some sweet arrows!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Appreciate the input !!
Feel free to post up any good bad or other about my products 
Input is crucial to keeping quality in check . Without it I won't know if things need to be changed or addressed 
I've done a ton of testing to come up with the very best combination of adhesives and vanes to put out a quality product 

However my testing may not have been as abusive as some of you may put your arrows thru 
May get a new batch of glue that is bad etc 
I need to know 
Thanks and happy holidays !!


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

In my experience of shooting arrows that were prefletched, custom fletched, or fletched myself, at some point I always had to replace fletchings due to them falling off. I have been shooting a dozen arrows that were fletched by Reezen 11 for quite some time now and I am hard on arrows. I have yet to have a single fletching fall off! His work is simply amazing and would not hesitate to order from him again! Best fletching job ever!


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Bump for a great guy to work with. 
He does a fantastic job, his quality is second to none.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks!!!
Appreciate the kind words as always ..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Testing today!!
Shot thru 1/2" Cdx plywood 
Arrow passed thru to the nock this is the results








One didn't make it but two did.. So my conclusion is the adhesives I am using now I will continue to use


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> Testing today!!
> Shot thru 1/2" Cdx plywood
> Arrow passed thru to the nock this is the results
> 
> ...


Ouch! Looks like they held up great considering


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

I have never lost a fletch from one of your arrows ever.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are going out smoothly 
Keep them coming I appreciate the opportunity to serve you 
Thanks and happy new year 
Forrest


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

My own little twist on my mathews ct quiver .








I think it matches pretty well.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeip!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's a pic for those that think that Dca arrows are brittle or weak








No damage to this arrow 
But I had to put a little more squeeze on my target to prevent pass thrus.


----------



## Alamondm (Nov 23, 2013)

WHOA! :mg:


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are still going out in a timely manner 
Thank you everyone


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

All orders as of today have been built and shipped !!
Thank you everyone and feel free to post your honest thoughts of tese arrows and my work right here


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeip
Thanks everyone


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Back up


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

rook-e said:


> Bump for a great guy to work with.
> He does a fantastic job, his quality is second to none.


Keep up the good work.......you have a ton of satisfied customers and the DCA arrows are very good arrows....I still have my original Hunters and have had no problems with them......


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you !
I appreciate the kind words


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

rembrandt said:


> Keep up the good work.......you have a ton of satisfied customers and the DCA arrows are very good arrows....I still have my original Hunters and have had no problems with them......


I was just checking out your site again and i must say very nice work ...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

All orders will ship tomorrow morning 
Thank you everyone


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

reezen11 said:


> I was just checking out your site again and i must say very nice work ...


I need to update my web site......but thanks for the praise.....I've really been turning out the knives of late......I'm having a lot of fun and I can't wait to get back to my workshop and get busy......I know you are KEPT busy and I'm laid back and in no rush....its all fun and games for me.......good luck on your endeavor and I know your turning out quality arrows......


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

rembrandt said:


> I need to update my web site......but thanks for the praise.....I've really been turning out the knives of late......I'm having a lot of fun and I can't wait to get back to my workshop and get busy......I know you are KEPT busy and I'm laid back and in no rush....its all fun and games for me.......good luck on your endeavor and I know your turning out quality arrows......


Sent you a email


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ive been keeping up with orders very good ..
Thank you everyone and keep those orders coming!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ttt.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Remembered to take a couple pics today!!


----------



## hav2hnt (Aug 29, 2013)

reezen11 said:


> Remembered to take a couple pics today!!


Look amazing Forrest! Can't wait to get my hands on them.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

You should have a email with a tracking number ..
I want to ship tomorrow but im waiting for them to cure 100% before boxing them up.
Thanks !!!


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

How do you spine index arrows? Is there a way I can do it at home without buying any special tools?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I use a spine tester to locate the stiff side.
There are other ways but im not sure they are very accurate. One is floating them in the bath tub.
And one i dont recommend at all is compressing them in a pressor equivalant


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Yo, just dropping in to say Hi. 
Hope business is booming and arrows are flying off the shelf. &#55357;&#56833;

If you're in the market for some new arrows send this guy a pm for some details of what he has to offer. 

Happy Shooting,
Roy


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

reezen11 said:


> I use a spine tester to locate the stiff side.
> There are other ways but im not sure they are very accurate. One is floating them in the bath tub.
> And one i dont recommend at all is compressing them in a pressor equivalant


Thanks for the reply. I will order my next set from you. Do you stock the target shafts?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

xhammer23 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I will order my next set from you. Do you stock the target shafts?


Yes i do . 
Sorry for the late response ive been super busy
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

All orders as of yesterday have been shipped!!!
Thank you all
Forrest


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyone getting ready for spring turkey season?


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Tag


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> Anyone getting ready for spring turkey season?


Ive just ordered a few new turkey decoys . Now i just need the time to be able to go a couple times...


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Absolutely. I took some feathers from last season and put on my decoys to give them that real look. Can't wait to see how a big ole tom is going to react


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

My bow is ready and I'm ready but the wait is killing me
But I am getting a lot of arrows built and bows tuned in the meantime


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm trying the QAD Exodus on the Tom's this year! Should be a good BH for a 23 lb tom! Lol


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

I may need some new arrows soon, ruined a few on blind bale working with my new Bow.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Forrest is a great arrow builder.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

hphunter said:


> Forrest is a great arrow builder.


Thanks! Hp appreciate the kind words.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Holy crap!!
I don't know what happened but I'm getting behind on orders!!
I'm at least a week out


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

reezen11 said:


> Holy crap!!
> I don't know what happened but I'm getting behind on orders!!
> I'm at least a week out


Happens when you are good...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Slowly gaining on orders 
Please be patient as I can't and won't rush any orders 
Quality goes to pot when you rush 
Slow and steady for quality 
Thank you everyone !!!
Forrest


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's a preview of some recent builds








More to come if I can remember to take pics


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Beekeeper1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Keep the pics coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Awesome looking shafts...


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Not near bright enough Forrest, strip them down and try again. Look great buddy


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

JHENS87 said:


> Not near bright enough Forrest, strip them down and try again. Look great buddy


Dang ! I guess i will strip em down and try again then ... Son of a


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Beekeeper1 said:


> Keep the pics coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yours should be coming up very soon..

Thank you !


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's ks bow hunters bow in progress


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Can't wait to get it back!


----------



## Beekeeper1 (Nov 14, 2013)

reezen11 said:


> Yours should be coming up very soon..
> 
> Thank you !


Thanks.....I am in no hurry so when ever you get to mine is fine. I have heard good things of your work. Can't wait.
Jack


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

I must say, @Reezen11 is fast and one heck of a communicator. Sends pics and videos every night of the work he is doing for me...this is the first time I've shipped anything off to anyone to work on it, but I must say I am very confident that this thing is going to be awesome when I get it back. He is very thorough and conscientious, and a fabulous communicator...can't wait!


----------



## Beekeeper1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Just got shipping conformation. Arrows are on there way. Can't wait.
Jack


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

These??
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's a couple more I got finished up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ksbowhunter here's your creed xs all tuned and ready to ship back to you


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Sweet, can't wait! Turkey decoys are here, going to set the blinds out next weekend...taking my 9 yo for the first time...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

reezen11 said:


> These??
> Thanks


What vanes are those?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ff sk200


----------



## crcarbajalusmc (Feb 8, 2015)

Can you pm me some prices.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Visit my website for all info and to order 
Thanks


----------



## Beekeeper1 (Nov 14, 2013)

reezen11 said:


> These??
> Thanks


Yes, Love them. hope to shoot them soon.
Jack


----------



## apacheguy29 (Jan 24, 2015)

Man, you do awesome work. I can't wait to see how my arrows turn out!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

apacheguy29 said:


> Man, you do awesome work. I can't wait to see how my arrows turn out!


Yours should be done this weekend , fingers crossed 
Thanks!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

XS and shafts supposed to arrive today...60 and sunny so hoping to try it out once it arrives...


----------



## apacheguy29 (Jan 24, 2015)

reezen11 said:


> Yours should be done this weekend , fingers crossed
> Thanks!!


Heck yeah!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Couple arrows that I remembered to take pics of


----------



## Beekeeper1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Mine showed up today......Very nice job. hope to shoot them tomorrow. Will be ordering more.
Thanks
Jack


----------



## Wv helium (Aug 18, 2013)

Question(s)? If you buy 6 arrows from easton with .001 straightness and do not spine index them, assuming your form is the same how much variance could there be at 20 yards? 1 inch groups, 2 inch groups, closer than 1 inch? What is the cost to have them spine indexed if the arrows are sent to you?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

That may vary but I doubt much will be noticed in group size at that close of a distance 
I've personally noticed a difference starting at around 30 yards and as you go back to further distances groups vastly shrink in size 

6.00 a half dozen plus return shipping


----------



## WattDocson (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello there! I'm shooting a 2014 hoyt carbon Spyder turbo 60-70 limbs. Mine currently set at 65#. My draw length is 28.5 and my current arrow is a gold tip hunter 400 spine / 8.2 gpi. The arrows measure 29 " from throat of the nock to insert . I'm wondering if this is a suitable arrow for my set up to hunt with or if I need a more limber spine. 340-300? I just want to have the most proper and suitable arrow for my setup to give me max speed, stability, and kinetic energy. Let me know if you have any suggestions and all information you could provide would Be greatly appreociated !!!!


----------



## kaibabguy (Nov 2, 2013)

Under spines for sure


----------



## apacheguy29 (Jan 24, 2015)

reezen11 said:


> Couple arrows that I remembered to take pics of



Those flo greens are mine! Can't wait to gwt them!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

WattDocson said:


> Hello there! I'm shooting a 2014 hoyt carbon Spyder turbo 60-70 limbs. Mine currently set at 65#. My draw length is 28.5 and my current arrow is a gold tip hunter 400 spine / 8.2 gpi. The arrows measure 29 " from throat of the nock to insert . I'm wondering if this is a suitable arrow for my set up to hunt with or if I need a more limber spine. 340-300? I just want to have the most proper and suitable arrow for my setup to give me max speed, stability, and kinetic energy. Let me know if you have any suggestions and all information you could provide would Be greatly appreociated !!!!


Under spined
What weight point are you shooting?
Pm also returned 
Thanks


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Well my XS is back with new Proline threads, new peep, tuned and 4 dozen arrows for the XS, HTR, and SBXT.

Forrest is awesome, fast, reasonable, and a great communicator. Highly recommended!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Well my XS is back with new Proline threads, new peep, tuned and 4 dozen arrows for the XS, HTR, and SBXT.
> 
> Forrest is awesome, fast, reasonable, and a great communicator. Highly recommended!


Thanks 
Appreciate the kind words


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

One of my personal bows that I plan to use for spring turkey 
I think I've got it dialed in pretty close!! 50 yds 








And a couple of the snow we have left still


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

What's your website?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ozzz said:


> What's your website?


Haymondsarchery.com
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Haymondsarchery.com
Thanks


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

The first 3 arrows out of my XS with new threads and reezen11 built shafts. Only 10 yds and a quicky but it's already close. Fired off another 2 dozen after this...


----------



## Beekeeper1 (Nov 14, 2013)

The arrows I got from Reezen11 are flying pretty true. Really nice arrows. Seems he can tune a bow also.
Jack


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have arrows on the way for my brother. Can't say enough good about reezen built arrows and his communication. I have nearly two dozen reezen built arrows myself.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow! Thanks all of you!
I appreciate all the kind words . 
I do my absolute best to put out the best product available ,like any other human i do from time to time make a mistake or forget a step . For example just recently i shipped off a half dozen dca arrows to a customer . These were fletched with ff sk200 vanes . I somehow someway forgot to prime one of the vane bases and yes it fell off after i beleive three shots . I offered to make it right he said no worries its not a big deal . To me however it is a big deal and its also reminder to myself that no matter how many arrows i build there will be a problem somewhere at some point but i can gaurantee you that if it happens i will and do take care of the problem 
Again thanks to all of you appreciate the chance to build arrows for all of the folks here 
Forrest haymond


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are going out in a timely manner .. Im getting a bit behind on orders but hope to catch up over the weekend 
Thanks eveyone 
Forrest


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

Great guy to deal with! Does excellent work. I have some DCA Hunters from him and he cut them and squared them and indexed them. I wanted to put my own vanes on. A guy has to do a little something! I have a brand new Cabela's (Apple) arrow cut off saw still in the box because of Forrest!:teeth:


----------



## mike71198 (May 6, 2011)

I just ordered a set last night from rezzen11. Hope to be shooting them soon. Will give my review on this thread as soon as I can. I gave him a tough task but I think he will be up to it with the arrows I want.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

You will be very happy. I'm positive


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Some I stripped and refletched etc for a customer


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Spine indexed is a big deal, trust me it's the #01 biggest overlooked aspect in arrows .


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

stixshooter said:


> Spine indexed is a big deal, trust me it's the #01 biggest overlooked aspect in arrows .


Haven't seen you around in a long time! Hope to see you around a little more. You are a wealth of information!


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

2 dozen arrows out to Forrest to fletch and index.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Easton x27's being fletched. Can't wait!


----------



## juststartin08 (Jun 20, 2008)

Got my arrows back from reezen11 about a week or so ago. First of all they look great. Finally got to shoot them the other day and they fly even better. Great work and even better customer service. Thanks


----------



## mike71198 (May 6, 2011)

I just recently recieved my arrows from forrest and must say he is A++. He communicated with me the whole time and since I wanted wraps he had to order told me there would be a small delay or offer other wraps that he had. Before he sent them out sent pics with weight of the arrows. Oonce recieved packaging was great. I did get heavier arrow than I had been shooting so I was expecting some re tuning. They arrow have been great. I was able to get the tunnes to my faktor 30 guickly. I would suggest forrest to anyone wanting a great arrow.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are going out smoothly thanks


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

HPHunters Easton X27's look really amazing! Nice work Forrest!


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Arrows have arrived. Off the hook


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Few a remembered to take pics of








Thanks everyone!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I also build any arrow you send me 
Prices start as low as 2.00 per arrow

Will also be adding a new line of arrows soon provding my testings prove them to be a good shaft .


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

Interesting on the new arrows.


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

Interesting on the new arrows. Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

So by example if I sent you Easton datorch shafts with brass inserts you can cut square index and fletch for two bucks an arrow?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

kdog23 said:


> So by example if I sent you Easton datorch shafts with brass inserts you can cut square index and fletch for two bucks an arrow?


That would be 2.50 per arrow 
Thanks


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

TTT for a great guy


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Should have the new arrows in hand in a few more weeks 
Wont be selling until i test and see what they are all about . From the literature ive been sent they sound like a good arrow but hands on testing will tell the true story


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Almost cuaght up on orders !
Appreciate the business everyone 
Thanks
Forrest


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are still going out in a timely manner 
Thanks everyone 
Forrest


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's a couple of recent builds I remembered to take pics of


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

any update on the new arrows?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Another week before i have some in hand , but ive heard this already a couple weeks ago..


----------



## SandmanNY (Sep 25, 2009)

Received new arrows late last week. Below is the cold hard honest truth about Reezen11's arrows:

I believe the pic above shows my arrows (black and white fletching) before they were sent out to me.
I've had a lot of different arrows, spent a decent chunk of money (i'm not loaded so it hurts when you don't get your money's worth) trying things out and gotten alright performance out of stuff I've built and bought at different shops. As real life comes first, I haven't had the time to build any arrows of late so I posted here on AT looking for a good arrow builder. Reezen11 replied to me very quickly and all the reviews seemed good, so I took a chance. Well lets just say that there is absolutely no way to describe these arrows other than AWESOME!
They are the finest builds I have EVER seen. The indexing was clearly marked and out of the bunch they were so close in weight my scale could barely notice if any were off by a half grain or so. 

The testing: Took them down to the range to set up my rig for indoor. Just started tuning the bow the other day, so it was in no way tuned to the max yet, but decided to just throw an end down range and see what happens. That was my first BIG mistake. I was sighted in at 20 with my old aluminums and used the same settings figuring i'd get about a 1" group if I was lucky. Ya well, these arrows are so well made they caused a huge issue because I broke 3 of them on the first end. First one was dead center x. Second arrow blew the pin nock off and shattered the first, it was a robin hood that I didn't even know could be shot with pin nocks. I heard the noise but my eyes aren't what they used to be, so I just dropped the scope on there (I really shouldn't use such a big spot on my lens or I would have seen what happened) and launched the 3rd arrow. 
Well that one hit right too close to the other two and peeled what was left of the second arrow like a banana. I keep kicking myself for not having my phone with me to grab a pic. The carbon shattered and the third arrow got a little damaged. Nothing wrong with the quality.....just hit way too hard and with these shafts you can actually see if there is a hairline crack. That is something I wouldn't trade for the world as I like knowing when carbon gets compromised so I can discard it and not risk it blowing up on me.

Anyways, after learning a hard lesson the first end, I switched to a 3 spot and only had to make a slight change on the sight to get them set on the x in each target.
Still decided to shoot a game and, event with the bow not being fully tuned up, managed to shoot a 298 with 28 X's. Only bad thing is i'm down to 9 arrows and need to order another dozen. But I do so proudly.

Big shout out to Reezen11 for such an awesome build. After getting spoiled like this....who could shoot anything else!

Thanks Reezen11 !


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow ! Thanks for the review 
Appreciate it


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Great review! He does awesome work!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Happy customer here too...


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

A great guy. Can't wait to see his new stuff


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> Another week before i have some in hand , but ive heard this already a couple weeks ago..


Missed it, what's new?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Slowly catching up on orders! Please everyone if you have a order in with me be patient with me please i dont want to rush any builds ,im a one man operation but i gaurantee you wont be dissapointed it will be worth the wait 
Thanks everyone 
Forrest


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

No you won't be disappointed! His builds are awesome! Have arrows that just need reflecting? Forrest is your man for that as well! Here is the work he did for me!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Have been right at it today and believe I am caught up on all orders!!
Thanks everyone 
Forrest


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are going out smoothly again ! Trying to keep right up with orders but at times i get behind thanks everyone for being patient with those whos orders are a bit delayed 
Forrest


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are going out smoothly again ! Trying to keep right up with orders but at times i get behind thanks everyone for being patient with those whos orders are a bit delayed 
Forrest


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Heres a updated price list for arrows shipped to me 
Index,cut and square- 2.00 per arrow 
Index ,fletch- 2.50 per arrow 
Cut ,square, index ,fletch 3.00 per arrow 
Strip ,clean,refletch,index - 3.50 per arrow 

Prices are per arrow and do not include return shipping fee of 10.00 for up to 2 dozen fletched arrows 
Any questions shoot me a message or call me at the shop 
315-681-1676 
Thanks everyone !
Forrest haymond 
Owner haymondsarchery.com


----------



## Coyotehawk (Oct 22, 2013)

Got my dozen in the mail yesterday. Gotta agree with the others before, damn nice work Reezen. Really nice arrows as well. Think I'll be buying more of these from you. 

For anyone on the fence about these DCA arrows, I recommend them. Also recommend Reezens service. Quality work.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you!!!
Forrest


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

Cannot say enough about Forrest and the products he produces! He has taken very good care of me in every aspects.
There is no doubt he takes great care of his customers, and for that I continue to come back to him for advice and arrows when I need them.

Keep up the great work Forrest! If you aren't shooting his arrows, well you are missing out!


----------



## apacheguy29 (Jan 24, 2015)

Got more arrows that I ordered from Forrest. As usual the quality is top notch and his arrows just flat out shoot. I really can't explain how great it is to have found an honest, hardworking guy who does great work at a very fair price. It is nice to have an arrow and thread connection like him. Keep up the great work man and thank you!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

apacheguy29 said:


> got more arrows that i ordered from forrest. As usual the quality is top notch and his arrows just flat out shoot. I really can't explain how great it is to have found an honest, hardworking guy who does great work at a very fair price. It is nice to have an arrow and thread connection like him. Keep up the great work man and thank you!


ditto!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Now carrying black eagle arrows!!!
Pricing will be available within a few days .


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

reezen11 said:


> Heres a updated price list for arrows shipped to me
> Index,cut and square- 2.00 per arrow
> Index ,fletch- 2.50 per arrow
> Cut ,square, index ,fletch 3.00 per arrow
> ...


I bet I know where the strip, clean, and re-fletch came from...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Now selling BLACK EAGLE ARROWS!!!


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> Now selling BLACK EAGLE ARROWS!!!


I haven't tried those yet. &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey reezen11, how’s it going lately? Black Eagle Arrows, how is the quality of those in comparison with the DCA? What are some of the specs for a comparable arrow to the DCA hunter 300 spine? What would the cost be for the similar? I need new arrows soon and am curious. Thank you in advance!


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Tagged


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Few builds I took pics of


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ordes are near all caught up
Thanks everyone .


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

All orders as of today will ship out by monday morning !
Thanks


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Any word on the Black Eagle Arrows yet?


----------



## Carrsville (Aug 28, 2014)

Just recieved my order of my "hulkamania" hunters. I can't wait to shoot them! Great work Reezen11!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you !!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Luke M said:


> Any word on the Black Eagle Arrows yet?


Yes sir! 
Arrows are available as of now but not yet on my website as I'm have to get with my web designer to get them all up on there 
In the meantime if you want black eagle arrows from me just shoot me a message and I will get you a price 
Thanks everyone 
Forrest


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

First dozen black Eagles I've sold 
Here's a new shaft that I'm going to be testing


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I beleive im am one of the first if not the very first dealer to have the haps deer seeker shafts in hand 
Testing will begin soon


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey Forrest !Those Carnivores look familiar! Can't wait to try them out! Thank's again for your top notch arrows!


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

I just wanted to give a shout out to Forrest for the Carnivore arrows he built for me ( see posts above ). He communicated with me from placing the order , during the shipping process and follow up after i received them. Professionally fletched ,squared and Spine indexed and never had an arrow deviate more then 1 grain through the dozen! Thanks for a great product and Excellent Customer Service!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words!
Testing has began on the new haps deerseeker shafts 
So far so good ,i havent had time to do much testing on them but have found the tolerances on them to be well within said specs .componenets are of good quality and the actual finsih on the arrow looks nice .
Durability testing will begin soon


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Testing has continued 
Tolerances are well within advertised specs 
Durability is very good 
Cinder block tested as well 
Pics of results to come in a short while


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's a few pics of results







this is the new haps arrow


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

You sell DCA and Black Eagle Arrows now. Will you be adding these to your line as well? I have yet to have a single fletching fall off from any of the arrows you built me! I have put them through the ringer. Your work is awesome!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am pretty sure I will be adding them to the lineup 
Thanks for the compliment means a lot to me 
Thank you everyone
Forrest


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

There was a delay in orders going out over te past couple weeks as usps has struck again but all products made it to me and all orders have been shipped out 
Thanks everyone 
Forrest


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Loving my new arrows! Spine indexing really makes the difference in how they fly and group!

Thank you again Forrest!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are going out smoothly once again 
Thanks everyone !
Forrest
Www.haymondsarchery.com


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

reezen11 said:


> I am pretty sure I will be adding them to the lineup
> Thanks for the compliment means a lot to me
> Thank you everyone
> Forrest


If HAPS arrows hold up as good as your fletching job, it will make one tough arrow and a match made in heaven!


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

reezen11 said:


> Here's a couple of recent builds I remembered to take pics of


What vanes are these?


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

that1guy27 said:


> What vanes are these?


Fusion vanes


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

reezen11 build me a arrow, I want 530 grains(or close) 21% foc(close as can) 28" arrow length shooting out of a Mathews chill r set at 62 lbs [email protected] draw length. I have gotten a GT velocity arrow with 300 spine close to what I want runNing em through pinwheel software. I don't know what weight combos I can use with the deer crossing or the black eagle.


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey Forrest ! Your inbox is full! Tried to send you a PM.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Should be ok now ..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Larry brown said:


> reezen11 build me a arrow, I want 530 grains(or close) 21% foc(close as can) 28" arrow length shooting out of a Mathews chill r set at 62 lbs [email protected] draw length. I have gotten a GT velocity arrow with 300 spine close to what I want runNing em through pinwheel software. I don't know what weight combos I can use with the deer crossing or the black eagle.


Will do some number running and calculating for you this evening when I get home 
Thanks!!


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

just had a lengthy conversation with Reezen11 and the man is very knowledgeable and passionate about what he does. He took the time to explain a few things to me and talked me out of possible making a bad spine selection. He will definitely get my business in the near future. Thanks Reezen11


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

bhunter23 said:


> just had a lengthy conversation with Reezen11 and the man is very knowledgeable and passionate about what he does. He took the time to explain a few things to me and talked me out of possible making a bad spine selection. He will definitely get my business in the near future. Thanks Reezen11


Glad i was able to help you out .. Im here to answer questions so if you have any feel free to ask if i dont know i will tell you that i dont and not just carry on with some sales pitch ..
Thanks again


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Forrest twisted my arm, looks like I'll be putting some of the HAP arrows to the rook-e test. ;-)


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

After going round the world I finally ordered some shafts and had em FOCerized, will post pics once I get em in and get em fletched up. Thanks reezen11 for helping me out can't wait to get em in and get the ole chill r tuned up with them.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

rook-e said:


> Forrest twisted my arm, looks like I'll be putting some of the HAP arrows to the rook-e test. ;-)


Here they are!!
Bright and flashy !!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

reezen11 said:


>


Those there are some good looking arrows, like the color choice for sure! 
Looking forward to giving these a "shot". 
I'll be shooting them primarily indoors on Vegas 3 spot. I'll give my feedback/opinion in a couple weeks. 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> Heres a updated price list for arrows shipped to me
> Index,cut and square- 2.00 per arrow
> Index ,fletch- 2.50 per arrow
> Cut ,square, index ,fletch 3.00 per arrow
> ...


Pricing back in view


----------



## ouluckydogu (Dec 10, 2014)

Just ordered a dozen Haps from Forrest at haymondarchery. I don`t believe I will be trying the rock test with them. Well at least not on purpose anyhow. Can`t wait to get them, have read a lot of good stuff about spine indexed and squared ends.

Lucky


----------



## HAPS (Apr 7, 2015)

rook-e said:


> Those there are some good looking arrows, like the color choice for sure!
> Looking forward to giving these a "shot".
> I'll be shooting them primarily indoors on Vegas 3 spot. I'll give my feedback/opinion in a couple weeks.
> Thanks


they sure do look nice.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ouluckydogu said:


> Just ordered a dozen Haps from Forrest at haymondarchery. I don`t believe I will be trying the rock test with them. Well at least not on purpose anyhow. Can`t wait to get them, have read a lot of good stuff about spine indexed and squared ends.
> 
> Lucky


Yes sir ! 1 flo green 2 flo orange, 400 spine.... 
I think youll really like them 
Thanks again 
Forrest


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

rook-e said:


> Those there are some good looking arrows, like the color choice for sure!
> Looking forward to giving these a "shot".
> I'll be shooting them primarily indoors on Vegas 3 spot. I'll give my feedback/opinion in a couple weeks.
> Thanks


Put them in x roy ! No pressure ,lol


----------



## ChadMoore (Jul 19, 2015)

Everyday I log on to AT and learn something new that makes me feel like a complete noob... 

Today I found out Im shooting arrows all willy nilly with whatever spine the shop happen to give me. LOL

SMDH


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ChadMoore said:


> Everyday I log on to AT and learn something new that makes me feel like a complete noob...
> 
> Today I found out Im shooting arrows all willy nilly with whatever spine the shop happen to give me. LOL
> 
> SMDH


Lots of great info on this site . You can learn alot by reading thru the many many many posts..
Welcome to the forum !


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> Put them in x roy ! No pressure ,lol


That's always my goal! But I think I'm the one that puts all the pressure on myself. I'm very hard on myself, I always know I can do better.


----------



## ChadMoore (Jul 19, 2015)

These are the first arrows Ive ever fletched. The whole time I was sitting there I was thinking... man I wish these were spine indexed. Lol.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ouluckydogu said:


> Just ordered a dozen Haps from Forrest at haymondarchery. I don`t believe I will be trying the rock test with them. Well at least not on purpose anyhow. Can`t wait to get them, have read a lot of good stuff about spine indexed and squared ends.
> 
> Lucky


Here they are


----------



## HAPS (Apr 7, 2015)

I think this guy has fletched a few times


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's some more of the new haps arrows


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

And another dozen


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Looking great! 
I've had my new HAPS out twice now, both outdoors and my normal indoors; these things shoot great! 
I shot them out to 50 yards and they flew and grouped great.
Indoors on Vegas face today, I put in a few weak shots but came out in the end with a 296/20X 
I'll take that for the first round shooting them, especially knowing I put in 3 shots where for some unknown reason I let my string come off my nose. Looking forward to these in target shafts.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks !
I knew you'd like the new haps arrows


----------



## HAPS (Apr 7, 2015)

Im glad to hear you like your HAPS ARROWS


----------



## HAPS (Apr 7, 2015)

rook-e said:


> Looking great!
> I've had my new HAPS out twice now, both outdoors and my normal indoors; these things shoot great!
> I shot them out to 50 yards and they flew and grouped great.
> Indoors on Vegas face today, I put in a few weak shots but came out in the end with a 296/20X
> I'll take that for the first round shooting them, especially knowing I put in 3 shots where for some unknown reason I let my string come off my nose. Looking forward to these in target shafts.


I will get them as soon as I can


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

those are looking good!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Some more haps built !


----------



## HAPS (Apr 7, 2015)

what fletching jig do you use


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

HAPS said:


> what fletching jig do you use


Bitz . Have done some tweaking on them and they do a excellent job


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

All orders as of today have shipped 
Thank you


----------



## HAPS (Apr 7, 2015)

the hunting arrow sales should start picking up after the ibo world


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

Got my SD Hunters in this morning, look good. Gotta get some glue and fletch em up tonight or tomorrow and start tuning and sight tape process!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's a dozen of the new haps arrows !


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> Here's a dozen of the new haps arrows !


Have a dozen pf the dca hunter series also built with the same colors .will try to remeber to take pics of them before i box them up for shipping 
Thanks everyone for the continued support


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

These arrows are amazing, got the bow almost sighted in with them and now i have 3 arrows that need refletched due to some good groups! Nothing like shooting flecthings off. Thanks Forrest!


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Here's a dozen of the HAPS I got from Forrest. I fletched them up and shot them and really like them so far.


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> Put them in x roy ! No pressure ,lol


I haven't been shooting much lately, seems time eludes me. 
Did get to shoot a Vegas round today with the HAPS, 299/19X. X count wasn't where I'd like but I'll take it. 
These arrows shoot great, I'll be using them this weekend at the R100 in Saginaw Michigan.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

That's a nice looking half dozen. And I'm glad I have them now. THANKS FORREST!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Reezen11 does good work.


----------



## Beekeeper1 (Nov 14, 2013)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Reezen11 does good work.


Yes sir!!!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Pics as per requested !


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Brass inserts as well


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

they look awesome, can't wait to get them, thanks again


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

so I completed my first ever R100 this weekend in Michigan; had a great time! 
I'm not a 3D shooter so overall I'm pretty happy with how I shot. 
Saturday was ok, thought I shot well considering I rarely do this but Sunday I shot much better by shooting 30 points higher than Saturday. 
All in all, everything went/performed great. 

Make sure you all give reezen11 a chance and try his arrows.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

rook-e said:


> so I completed my first ever R100 this weekend in Michigan; had a great time!
> I'm not a 3D shooter so overall I'm pretty happy with how I shot.
> Saturday was ok, thought I shot well considering I rarely do this but Sunday I shot much better by shooting 30 points higher than Saturday.
> All in all, everything went/performed great.
> ...


Here's the final scoring !


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

reezen11 said:


> Pics as per requested !


Just my ignorance talking here, but how come the nocks are positioned the way they are? I thought you shot the spine of the arrow up or down?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nocks are set that way so I can fletch with the cock vane on the stiff side 
Turn the nocks to suit your needs


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

reezen11 said:


> Nocks are set that way so I can fletch with the cock vane on the stiff side
> Turn the nocks to suit your needs


Thanks, just making sure I'm not crazy.. As soon as some Haps 300 arrows come out, I wanna give this spine indexing a shot so you'll hear from me again.


----------



## iheart archery (Dec 12, 2012)

Can I get a price list pm'ed as well. Ive always wanted to try DCA, Been reading a lot of positive posts...Thanks in advance.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

iheart archery said:


> Can I get a price list pm'ed as well. Ive always wanted to try DCA, Been reading a lot of positive posts...Thanks in advance.


Visit www.haymondsarchery.com for all pricing 
Thanks


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> Pics as per requested !


just received the arrows and they look awesome, thanks again


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ohiobeagler , here is your order!
Thanks!!
Forrest


----------



## ohiobeagler (Jul 29, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> Ohiobeagler , here is your order!
> Thanks!!
> Forrest


Awesome! Thanks. Looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## ohiobeagler (Jul 29, 2009)

Finally had a chance to shoot my DCA arrows today. I only shot from 20 yards, and they shot identical to my Victory V3's. Field points and broad heads were hitting the same hole! Great arrows and a fantastic buying experience from Reezen11.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

All orders as of September 20th will be delayed at least two weeks 
I am leaving for vacation then 
Thanks everyone 
Forrest


----------



## HAPS (Apr 7, 2015)

you will be busy when you get back


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> All orders as of September 20th will be delayed at least two weeks
> I am leaving for vacation then
> Thanks everyone
> Forrest


Back in view


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> Pics as per requested !


what kind of nocks are they


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

Couldn't be happier the way my .300 +-.006 hunter shafts are grouping so I ordered another dz. yesterday. This was at 80 yards with my "unforgiving" 6" bh bow. Definitely a great bang for the "buck"!! :wink:Thanks forrest!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Your very welcome 
Your order will be made up tomorrow and ship by the next day


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Forest, you build a beautiful arrow! And your attention to detail is second to none.


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> Your very welcome
> Your order will be made up tomorrow and ship by the next day


Got them today! Thanks again!


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dhom said:


> Forest, you build a beautiful arrow! And your attention to detail is second to none.


Thanks! Appreciate the compliment 
Ive been in the woods for two weeks and no signal there so anyone that sent me a message i wasnt ignoring you just didnt know i had any 
If ive missed anyone in returning messages please message me again 
Thanks 
Forrest


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Gold tip velocity pros that were shipped to me for indexing and fletching


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Is there any advantage to fletching a LH helical as apposed to RH?


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

My arrows are looking good, the blazers look good with the cresting I had done. Look at all the glue oozing out from the vanes, oh wait there isn't any. Beautiful job !!! 
Thank You
Dave


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

wannaBelkhuntin said:


> My arrows are looking good, the blazers look good with the cresting I had done. Look at all the glue oozing out from the vanes, oh wait there isn't any. Beautiful job !!!
> Thank You
> Dave


Lol no glue ooze on my builds . I take pride in my builds and do my best to build the best possible arrow i can .
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ppkaprince98 said:


> Is there any advantage to fletching a LH helical as apposed to RH?


No none what so ever


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

1/2 dozen haps deer seekers 350 spine


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are caught up as of today!
Thanks everyone


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

And just a FYI 
I'm at my hunting camp every weekend now usually leave Friday mid day and don't return until Sunday 
I have very little to no signal on my phone there so if you call or message me I will get back to you as soon as I get home 
Thanks much 
Forrest


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

Forrest do you have any experience with the DCA LD Target arrows?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes sir I certainly do!


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

reezen11 said:


> Yes sir I certainly do!


Good things? Do they seem to hold up well ?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

They seem to hold up good 
Better than the target series arrows


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

I had reezen spine check and fletch the 2 dozen Orange and black GT Velocity shown a few post earlier. Just wanted to say thanks for doing such a good job on my arrows, it is nice to see someone do quality work and he obviously takes a lot of pride in his work. Great job !!!!!
Thanks Dave


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks Dave!!!
Appreciate the kind words


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are all caught up as of today 
Thanks everyone


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Also carrying black eagle arrows and the new haps deerseekers!


----------



## chathound (Jan 13, 2015)

I would love a set of the LD Targets but I do not see them on your web site. Do you have all of the components and stuff to make them? I would love to know prices of them if you have time to send me some info. No rush you sound like a busy man. 

Thank you in advance! 
-Eric


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes sir I have all the components etc 
I will get you pricing 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Having trouble with my messaging right now 
Tells me I have messages but I can't access them


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

W


chathound said:


> I would love a set of the LD Targets but I do not see them on your web site. Do you have all of the components and stuff to make them? I would love to know prices of them if you have time to send me some info. No rush you sound like a busy man.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> -Eric


Slacky web guy .. Cant get him to put the products on for me .


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Haven't seen any kill pics using your arrows so here you go.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dhom said:


> Haven't seen any kill pics using your arrows so here you go.


Very nice 
Congrats jeff 
Now how about a few more pics


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Finally slowed down enough where I was able to take time for a photo


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

You build beautiful arrows! I have still yet to have a single fletching fall off regardless of what I shoot your arrows through.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dhom said:


> You build beautiful arrows! I have still yet to have a single fletching fall off regardless of what I shoot your arrows through.


Thanks ! I do my very best to put out the very best product i can . 
Im always testing different adhesives ,techniques and vanes . Ill admit im no jerry from southshore but i try 
Thanks again everyone for the continued support.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I will be running a sale pretty soon.


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

Are you still only carrying deer crossing? I checked the website but thought you had posted other arrows.... Need some soon. Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Carry black eagle ,dca and haps deerseekers. Dca is the only one on my website currently 
Pm me with any questions 
Thanks much


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm ready for the sale on some Haps!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Doebuster said:


> I'm ready for the sale on some Haps!


Sale is coming soon!
Within the next couple weeks 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Who else wants a sale ?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

No one wants a sale ?


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

yes please


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

There's one vote for a sale 
Any others??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john218 (Jan 14, 2012)

Bring on the sale (need some more DCA target arrows)!!


----------



## Schartzy (Jul 28, 2008)

Great info, thanks!


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

I love the Haps deer seekers you sold me. Strongest arrows I've used yet ! Bring on the sale !!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well it looks like a sale is in order then .
How about 10.00 off all arrows .. Fully built ,or bare shaft 10.00 off a dozen .


----------



## HAPS (Apr 7, 2015)

I will have a pictures of the new X Seekers soon


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Doebuster said:


> I'm ready for the sale on some Haps!


Sale is on .


----------



## Smiley1215 (May 10, 2013)

Placed my order last night for Dca hunter shafts, this will be my 3rd dozen from Forrest, I only buy my Arrows from him. Best value in Archery imo


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Smiley1215 said:


> Placed my order last night for Dca hunter shafts, this will be my 3rd dozen from Forrest, I only buy my Arrows from him. Best value in Archery imo


Order received 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

HAPS said:


> I will have a pictures of the new X Seekers soon


These are what Ive been waiting for.


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

A sale will be good, looks like you'll be busy again in no time at all!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> Here's some more of the new haps arrows


These remind me of christmas !


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I should have more pics to share if I can only remember to take pics 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Sasquatch (Jan 8, 2015)

Reezen,

Do you carry arrows strong enough for people that have a 32 inch draw length and a 70lb draw weight? I am always looking for arrows just so I know where I can find them. I currently shoot gold tip hunter xt 250 arrows and they are not arrows you can just get at you local pro shop or cabelas. the only other two arrow companies I know of that make an arrow strong enough for me are carbon express with the maxima 450 arrows and black eagle though i dont recall the exact name of that arrow.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sure do 
Just send me a message whenever your in need 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

TheWalkingTree said:


> Reezen,
> 
> Do you carry arrows strong enough for people that have a 32 inch draw length and a 70lb draw weight? I am always looking for arrows just so I know where I can find them. I currently shoot gold tip hunter xt 250 arrows and they are not arrows you can just get at you local pro shop or cabelas. the only other two arrow companies I know of that make an arrow strong enough for me are carbon express with the maxima 450 arrows and black eagle though i dont recall the exact name of that arrow.


Yes sir ,just contact me when your in need


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Dca 350 .001 ld target series arrows with nocks


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Cant wait to get mine from Forest. He was absolutely the best guy to talk to about arrows from 3 different arrow vendors here on AT!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chathound (Jan 13, 2015)

I am so excited to shoot them!!! Your work looks amazing! If they shoot half as good as they look I am going to be hard to beat! Thank you sir!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

chathound said:


> I am so excited to shoot them!!! Your work looks amazing! If they shoot half as good as they look I am going to be hard to beat! Thank you sir!


They will at least that good ! Actually i think youll be very impressd with these .


----------



## chathound (Jan 13, 2015)

If you don't mind me asking. What nock bushing did you use and also what nock so I can replace them if I bust them up. They look really cool.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Pin nock bushings with pin nocks as requested 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have the haps x seekers in hand!!
Will have pics shortly


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I would like to wish everyone a safe a happy holiday


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Haps x seekers


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Only concern i have so far is the nocks are extremely tight in the bushings 
When i get a bit more time i will post more results to this concern and any others i find along the way


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Haps deer seekers


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Forrest is the man when it comes to building DCA or HAPS arrows. I've gotten 4 dz from him and he does a meticulous job on every aspect of the process. mine were all perfectly squared , spine indexed, fletched cut and shipped within a day. You won't go wrong with Reezens arrows!


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

hey Forest, I cannot find any specs on the HAPS. Will you have them on your website soon


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

ignore the last post, I did some further research and found the specs.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

naturalsteel said:


> Forrest is the man when it comes to building DCA or HAPS arrows. I've gotten 4 dz from him and he does a meticulous job on every aspect of the process. mine were all perfectly squared , spine indexed, fletched cut and shipped within a day. You won't go wrong with Reezens arrows!


Thanks much ! Appreciate it 
On a side note the x seekers are nice, tough and well within tolerances .
Down fall is only one spine available currently which is 300 spine and the other issue is nock bushing and nock fit are a no go 
They came to with the nocks already in the bushings, they come from the factory that way i guess anyway you can not get the nocks out of the bushings to save your life so unless i got a bad batch then i wont be offering any x seekers until the issue is fixed .


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

In post 888, is the logo white normally, instead of yellow, and what are the weight of grain per inch in the model shown?


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

hphunter said:


> This is a review of Reezen11 aka Forrest at Haymonds Archery and his spine indexed arrows.
> 
> Forrest and I met in the Deer Crossing Archery discussions. Me blasting my code ( want it ) lol and Reezen11 posting back to buy from him as a dealer as he could offer a better product. ( Spine Indexed Arrows )
> 
> ...


Spine Indexed and squared at both ends dont matter. but, if you shoot better or think it helps have at it


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

reezen11 said:


> Haps deer seekers
> View attachment 3464809
> View attachment 3464817
> View attachment 3464825
> View attachment 3464833


Wow those are awesome Forrest!!! I cant wait to recieve them and Ill be ordering the SD hunters here very shortly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

sightpin said:


> In post 888, is the logo white normally, instead of yellow, and what are the weight of grain per inch in the model shown?


7.9 gpi
The logo is silver on the x seeker and orange on the deer seeker 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> Thanks much ! Appreciate it
> On a side note the x seekers are nice, tough and well within tolerances .
> Down fall is only one spine available currently which is 300 spine and the other issue is nock bushing and nock fit are a no go
> They came to with the nocks already in the bushings, they come from the factory that way i guess anyway you can not get the nocks out of the bushings to save your life so unless i got a bad batch then i wont be offering any x seekers until the issue is fixed .


Today the owner has addressed the issue of nock fit in the bushings 
The bushings are bored approx. 0.10 under the size needed 
We are still trying to figure out how they got the nocks in the bushings to begin with


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

pa.hunter said:


> Spine Indexed and squared at both ends dont matter. but, if you shoot better or think it helps have at it[/QUOTE
> I beg to differ that but to each his own ..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Heres a dozen spine indexed and squared ld target arrows with 3" fusion x vanes










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Im keeping up with orders fairly good right now 
Also taking apps for proline bowstrings staff until the end of the year 
If interested please send me your resume at 
[email protected]
Thanks everyone


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the continued support and the chance to build you a reezen11 arrow!


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Some good looking arrows man, gonna have to look into those Haps x-seekers


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

bowhunter819 said:


> Some good looking arrows man, gonna have to look into those Haps x-seekers


Thanks !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshgrant16 (Nov 19, 2015)

Those are too pretty to shoot lol

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

X seekers!!








Hope these aren't too pretty to shoot also



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

I have to say these first set of deer seekers ai received from Forrest are absolutely top notch!!!! I cannot find 1 thing to complain about, ends look awesome, no extra glue and perfect helical on the blazers! Thanks and cant wait for my SD Hunter Freighttrains


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Otdrsman85 said:


> I have to say these first set of deer seekers ai received from Forrest are absolutely top notch!!!! I cannot find 1 thing to complain about, ends look awesome, no extra glue and perfect helical on the blazers! Thanks and cant wait for my SD Hunter Freighttrains
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holidays seem to be holding up the Onestringer arrow wraps for your build . I have them spine indexed and cut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

reezen11 said:


> Holidays seem to be holding up the Onestringer arrow wraps for your build . I have them spine indexed and cut
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries bro im just fine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I will have some pics of more builds soon 
Just have to remember to take pictures before packaging them up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Otdrsman85 said:


> I have to say these first set of deer seekers ai received from Forrest are absolutely top notch!!!! I cannot find 1 thing to complain about, ends look awesome, no extra glue and perfect helical on the blazers! Thanks and cant wait for my SD Hunter Freighttrains
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not only are his arrows like a work of art, you cannot pull off his fletching a even if you used pliers! He does amazing work! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dhom said:


> Not only are his arrows like a work of art, you cannot pull off his fletching a even if you used pliers! He does amazing work!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks ! I really appreciate the compliments! 
It means alot to me and to know all my hard work doesnt go unnoticed


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> Thanks ! I really appreciate the compliments!
> It means alot to me and to know all my hard work doesnt go unnoticed


you have a pm sir


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Pm returned sir 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

Been a while since I have posted anything about Forrest's arrows. But they are still performing flawless! Top notch work Bs awesome results! First picture is doing some tuning rght before season with field points and broad heads! Second picture is the 8pt I took with my DCA arrows from Forrest!!
















By the way Forrest, have you ever experimented with the pdp screw in weights for the Pdp inserts that DCA is using? Thinking about upping my overall weight and haven't decided if I want to go to 125gr tips or just add a 10gr or 30gr weight to the insert!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

jjv101 said:


> Been a while since I have posted anything about Forrest's arrows. But they are still performing flawless! Top notch work Bs awesome results! First picture is doing some tuning rght before season with field points and broad heads! Second picture is the 8pt I took with my DCA arrows from Forrest!!
> 
> View attachment 3517834
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing! And yes sir i have used the insert weights several times ..


----------



## Eric Reeves (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm excited to see mine!!!! I feel like a kid at Christmas.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Eric Reeves said:


> I'm excited to see mine!!!! I feel like a kid at Christmas.


Yours should be built tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Im almost caught up ! I think i have 2 or 3 dozen left to build .


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

I have to admit these HAPs arrows group broadheads better than any shaft ive tried and I can only attribute it to the spine indexing. I bought 10 shafts and of the 8 that I shot all of them grouped consistant out to 40 yards! Not 1 flyer so far! Chomping at the bits waiting for my fletched rebar lol


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Your wraps should be in tomorrow qccording to the teacking number ..if so guess what ! Your arrows will be built tomorrow!
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's your Dca freight trains !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Those babies look plum wicked!!!!! Im stoked bro!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Reeves (Jan 5, 2014)

Otdrsman85 said:


> Those babies look plum wicked!!!!! Im stoked bro!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those do look good, they would match my snow camo Elite perfectly


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Same camo Eric.....finished weight without a tip 468 grains!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Reeves (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice. I can't wait to get mine and try them out on the hogs. If they perform like I think they will I'll be chasing some Kansas studs with them in the fall.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Eric Reeves said:


> Nice. I can't wait to get mine and try them out on the hogs. If they perform like I think they will I'll be chasing some Kansas studs with them in the fall.


I believe these might be yours!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Reeves (Jan 5, 2014)

reezen11 said:


> I believe these might be yours!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look even better than I hoped. Can't wait to fling'em


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Awesome man whats the ID of the haps arrows Forrest? I need to get some lighted nocks for mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

.245


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

reezen11 said:


> Here's your Dca freight trains !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look awesome! 468 grains without a tip is going to hit like a truck.
What is the arrow/components for those?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

These are the dca sd hunters, with stainless outserts . Ive built quite a few sets like this . Very popular item .. 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Im almost up to date on all arrow builds .
Thanks again everyone appreciate the continued support


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Do you offer Deep Six Injexion FMJs?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

cwschwark said:


> Do you offer Deep Six Injexion FMJs?


Sorry but i dont . I offer dca,haps and black eagle .
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

The haps deer seekers in 300 spine have officially shipped to haps ! I will have them in stock very bery soon!


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

Just got my 1st set of target arrows X seekers. What target/field points to you guys recommend? Prolly 100 grain tip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

Also the vane with dot is that my indexed vane since I did all the same color vanes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes sir the dot is the stiff side of the shaft . You can also use it as a reference for your cockvane snce you went with all the same colors ..
Thanks again


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ss315 said:


> Just got my 1st set of target arrows X seekers. What target/field points to you guys recommend? Prolly 100 grain tip
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im pretty certain that we had set you up with that weight point in mind 
Thanks


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks. My second order might be sooner than I expect haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ss315 said:


> Thanks. My second order might be sooner than I expect haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im guessing your happy with the build and the arrow overall...


----------



## Eric Reeves (Jan 5, 2014)

I just got mine and they look great. I can't wait to shoot them.


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

ss315 said:


> Just got my 1st set of target arrows X seekers. What target/field points to you guys recommend? Prolly 100 grain tip
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like Top Hat glue in points.


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

Rezeen11 - What's is the thread size of the inserts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ss315 said:


> Rezeen11 - What's is the thread size of the inserts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


8/32


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

I had forgotten to get on here after getting some of Forests's arrows. Fabulous work !!! Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Bullhound said:


> I had forgotten to get on here after getting some of Forests's arrows. Fabulous work !!! Thanks a bunch!!!


Thank you ! 
Glad your happy with them 
Forrest


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Had a bit of spare time today and designed a new target arrow!








I think I might call it the Dca l DD target series arrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

The wrap is backwards as I had another idea in mind but it didn't work out the way I thought it would and I ran out of free time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmfraser (Oct 31, 2015)

Which Black Eagle arrows do you carry?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ryanmfraser said:


> Which Black Eagle arrows do you carry?


All of them ,
Thanks


----------



## ryanmfraser (Oct 31, 2015)

reezen11 said:


> All of them ,
> Thanks


PM sent for a quote on some arrows.


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

That huge arrow makes those vanes look tiny. Are those 5" vanes?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes they are 5" vanes .. I was gong to make some vanes that would fit a bit better on it but i ran out of free time and needed to get it done and out of the way


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ryanmfraser said:


> PM sent for a quote on some arrows.


Pm returned 
Thanks again


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

As of today I am no longer offering any of the haps arrows until all component issues are addressed 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's the last dozen deer seekers I'm selling until they fix the problems










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

what were the problems with the components?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

kdog23 said:


> what were the problems with the components?


Components are not fitting in the shafts properly. We have already discovered the issue and its being addressed but until i know for sure its not going to happen again i am not offering them


----------



## redwings423 (May 28, 2015)

reezen11 said:


> As of today I am no longer offering any of the haps arrows until all component issues are addressed
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is wrong with them?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

redwings423 said:


> What is wrong with them?





reezen11 said:


> Components are not fitting in the shafts properly. We have already discovered the issue and its being addressed but until i know for sure its not going to happen again i am not offering them


^ ^


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

I love the way mine shoot but tried to put some .246 nocturnals in them and only 1 of 3 were faintly snug. The other two were just plain loose so I took them out. Otherwise they shoot absolutely killer! Now i need to try my SD hunters out


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Otdrsman85 said:


> I love the way mine shoot but tried to put some .246 nocturnals in them and only 1 of 3 were faintly snug. The other two were just plain loose so I took them out. Otherwise they shoot absolutely killer! Now i need to try my SD hunters out


Hmm haven't came across that issue yet 
Mine are more along the lines of components are to big for the shaft 

I use bohning double lock nocks with a .246 diameter and they all fit perfect 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

reezen11 said:


> Components are not fitting in the shafts properly. We have already discovered the issue and its being addressed but until i know for sure its not going to happen again i am not offering them


This is exactly why I buy my arrows from you with complete confidence! Quality comes first and foremost. Your cemented on fletching jobs are a bonus!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dhom said:


> This is exactly why I buy my arrows from you with complete confidence! Quality comes first and foremost. Your cemented on fletching jobs are a bonus!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

I have bunch of older arrows I would like to send for re fletching and indexing. What do you charge for that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dhom said:


> I have bunch of older arrows I would like to send for re fletching and indexing. What do you charge for that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They start at 2.00 per arrow plus return shipping fee.
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

1/2 dozen 500 spine Dca hunters 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

1 dozen black eagle outlaws 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmfraser (Oct 31, 2015)

reezen11 said:


> 1 dozen black eagle outlaws
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look sick! Cannot wait!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ryanmfraser said:


> Those look sick! Cannot wait!


They will ship tomorrow providing they cure 100% before then 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ryanmfraser said:


> Those look sick! Cannot wait!


4 of the red cock vanes had a flaw in them that i did not catch while building them. They are now fixed and will leave in the morning 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

The haps deer seekers are now available in 300 spine!!!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Within the next few days i should be caught up on orders and back to normal build times .
Thanks everyone and remember i have the haps deerseekers in 300 spine in stock !


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Dca hunters 300 spine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Haps deer seekers 350 spine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

300 spine haps deerseekers are now in!
I have them in stock and ready for some builds ..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

Hey Forrest, When can we expect an updated website to check out? Thanks interested in the HAPS and pricing.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm selling the haps for the same prices as the Dca hunters on my website 
My web guy is very busy so I don't know when he will get to me 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

reezen11 said:


> I'm selling the haps for the same prices as the Dca hunters on my website
> My web guy is very busy so I don't know when he will get to me
> Thanks
> 
> ...


What is the weight difference between the HAPS and DCA in .400?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Heres a list of gpi for dca hunters and haps deerseekers
Dca hunters 
500 6.5 gpi ..
400 7.4 gpi 
350 7.7 gpi
300 8.9 gpi
Haps deerseekers
500 7.5 gpi ..
400 8.3 gpi ..
350 9.0 gpi .
300 9.6 gpi ..


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

As usual, beautiful arrows Forrest!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Heres a list of products i currently carry 
Pine ridge archery 
Dca arrows 
Haps arrows 
Black eagle arrows 
Twistedxstrings
Xecutioner broadheads 
Soon to be adding high country archery 
Archers choice 
Dangle stabilizers 
Mangle broadheads


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

sightpin said:


> As usual, beautiful arrows Forrest!


Thanks ! Appreciate it


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

Reezen11 - can you tell me the brand, size and grains of the Nock collars you used on my X seekers?

And what are the grains of one of 3" vanetech vanes you used also?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ss315 said:


> Reezen11 - can you tell me the brand, size and grains of the Nock collars you used on my X seekers?
> 
> And what are the grains of one of 3" vanetech vanes you used also?
> 
> ...


I think we built them with 3" fusion vanes didn't we?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

reezen11 said:


> I think we built them with 3" fusion vanes didn't we?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah yes fusion X 3". Just went though out pm's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

10 grains each on the fusion x vanes 
Nick bushing weighs 12.6 grains 
Size is standard.246 nock



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> 10 grains each on the fusion x vanes
> Nick bushing weighs 12.6 grains
> Size is standard.246 nock
> 
> ...


Darn auto correct its nock not nick 
Thanks


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

reezen11 said:


> Darn auto correct its nock not nick
> Thanks


Yeah figured. I had to retype that a few times myself. Hahah thanks again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

You have any pics of the Dangle stabilizers or Mangle broadheads?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dnv23 said:


> You have any pics of the Dangle stabilizers or Mangle broadheads?


Not yet that I can reveal 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

reezen11 said:


> Heres a list of products i currently carry
> Pine ridge archery
> Dca arrows
> Haps arrows
> ...


Don't you also do bow tuning? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dhom said:


> Don't you also do bow tuning?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir I certainly do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

I thought so. What all goes into your tuning process? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dhom said:


> I thought so. What all goes into your tuning process?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My tuning Consists of getting the bow ,record current draw weight ,brace height.ata. If its in for new strings which most are i then head to the press install new strings ,set brace height to specs ata set to specs and then its shot numerous times by both me and my hooter shooter to ensure there is no errors in my tuning due to draw length not fitting me etc. 
thats the basics but theres more that ive left out 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are shipping out in a relatively timely manner 
Thank you everyone for the continued support 
Forrest


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

Looking forward to trying the arrows built by you have heard a ton of good things on AT


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Brawler1588 said:


> Looking forward to trying the arrows built by you have heard a ton of good things on AT


Thanks!
I'm certain you will love them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

I can not believe this thread is still going. I have not been very active on AT for a long while. Forrest it was nice to get your text the other week. Thanks for checking in on me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

hphunter said:


> I can not believe this thread is still going. I have not been very active on AT for a long while. Forrest it was nice to get your text the other week. Thanks for checking in on me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello stranger. I was wondering where you disappeared to. Nice to see you posting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Question on the HAPS arrows, are the nock bushings/sleeves needed?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

BoHunter0210 said:


> Question on the HAPS arrows, are the nock bushings/sleeves needed?


No sir nock collars are not necassary just a added feature 
Thanks!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

BoHunter0210 said:


> Question on the HAPS arrows, are the nock bushings/sleeves needed?


Here's some without the nock collars










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

Nock collars for strength and to add grains?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ss315 said:


> Nock collars for strength and to add grains?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More for looks i think .. They do help protect the back of the shaft if shooting groups


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

My build times are now getting back to near normal . Thanks everyone ..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

As of today i am completely caught up on orders that have been placed anytime before today !
Thanks everyone


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Do you have any idea when the Dangle stabs will be available?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dnv23 said:


> Do you have any idea when the Dangle stabs will be available?


They should be available fairly soon

I think within a month 
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dnv23 said:


> Do you have any idea when the Dangle stabs will be available?


Mid summer hopefully 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Ordered My arrows cant wait!! Thanks Forrest


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hoyt Hunter1 said:


> Ordered My arrows cant wait!! Thanks Forrest


Thanks 
You'll be able to see a preview right here when I get them built
Thanks again !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'll have a few pics to share today!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Forgot to take pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are still going out at normal times 
Thanks everyone for your continued support 
Forrest


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

High country archery bows now available at pricing thats hard to beat!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Have a few haps deerseekers that im going to sell cheap . Once these are gone they are gone .
Pm me if interested


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Black eagle renegades 








Green nocks are getting changed out to orange 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Ahhhh they look like they could be mine lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hoyt Hunter1 said:


> Ahhhh they look like they could be mine lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir they are !


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Look very nice!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hoyt Hunter1 said:


> Look very nice!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

Looks like I am the proud owner of these..they look great!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Goneoutdoors said:


> Looks like I am the proud owner of these..they look great!!


They are yours! 
Thanks !


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

Do the sd hunters come with outserts?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes they do 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapata


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Black eagle challengers 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john218 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hope those Challengers are for me!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

john218 said:


> Hope those Challengers are for me!!


Yes sir they are!
They shipped today 
Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Forrest I have to say you build one bad a!! Arrow. Thanks man I will be ordering some 3 d magnums in a couple weeks. Thanks again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hoyt Hunter1 said:


> Forrest I have to say you build one bad a!! Arrow. Thanks man I will be ordering some 3 d magnums in a couple weeks. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!
Appreciate it means a lot to know my hard work and anal ways don't go unrecognized .
Again thanks and I'm glad you like your arrows 
Forrest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john218 (Jan 14, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> Yes sir they are!
> They shipped today
> Thank you
> 
> ...


Can't wait to get my hands on 'em!!!

Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are shipping out daily !
Thanks everyone for the continued support 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Super guy to deal with!! If you haven't purchased from him yet, don't hesitate to spend your hard earned money with him, he takes great pride in all he does. A+


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Do you have a site with available shafts?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

DeepFried said:


> Do you have a site with available shafts?


Some are on my site 
Haymondsarchery.com
Add black eagle and haps to the list 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

Forrest really does build a really solid arrow. Thanks again 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> Some are on my site
> Haymondsarchery.com
> Add black eagle and haps to the list
> Thanks
> ...


Have HAPS produced any target shafts yet, if so have you had a chance to work with any?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

rook-e said:


> Have HAPS produced any target shafts yet, if so have you had a chance to work with any?


I have !
Only available in a 300 spine, component fit is so so 
Nock bushings aren't just quite right 
Problem has supposedly been addressed but I'm not certain on that 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> I have !
> Only available in a 300 spine, component fit is so so
> Nock bushings aren't just quite right
> Problem has supposedly been addressed but I'm not certain on that
> ...


Gotcha, Thanks. Guess I will hold out for a while on them and keep shooting my DCA LD's


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

rook-e said:


> Gotcha, Thanks. Guess I will hold out for a while on them and keep shooting my DCA LD's


Good choice ! The deerseekers are great but the xseekers are not worth messing with until he gets his component fit correct


----------



## john218 (Jan 14, 2012)

Awesome work!!!! They fly as good as they look Thanks for all your help!




reezen11 said:


> Black eagle challengers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

just ordered another three dozen! Class act and heck of an arrow builder!


----------



## omalley14 (Apr 4, 2011)

Websight?


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

omalley14 said:


> Websight?


See post 1048


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

omalley14 said:


> Websight?


Www.haymondsarchery.com


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Many orders will be shipping out tuesday .
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's a little something extra I will be shipping with every order 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

That's great very helpful.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are going out in a timely manner 
Thanks everyone !


----------



## motodan00 (Jan 19, 2016)

What's your price on Black Eagle Spartan's 300 spine?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

motodan00 said:


> What's your price on Black Eagle Spartan's 300 spine?


003 or 001 ?
Full build ?
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Bull hound here's your latest order 







http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160310/86dcf9f85685695e2e694619d8ef3a9f.jpg[/IMG
It appears I forgot to take pics of the 3rd dozen!
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

On the Haps arrows do the inserts fit smooth and flush with the shaft or is there a little bit of a lip? I have some CX blue streaks that the inserts are a tad bigger than the shaft and it makes it a pain to pull them out of my bag targets.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Smooth and flush 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

Those are looking good big guy!!! appreciate your work!!!


----------



## Nardo (Oct 12, 2008)

Their beautiful

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## motodan00 (Jan 19, 2016)

reezen11 said:


> 003 or 001 ?
> Full build ?
> Thanks


The 001 shaft; let get both the full build and bare shaft price


----------



## redwings423 (May 28, 2015)

Order placed, thanks!


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

xhammer23 said:


> On the Haps arrows do the inserts fit smooth and flush with the shaft or is there a little bit of a lip? I have some CX blue streaks that the inserts are a tad bigger than the shaft and it makes it a pain to pull them out of my bag targets.


If you are considering these I was sent a couple to test a while back. They are a very nice looking arrow and took one hell of a beating. Shooting a lower poundage they are more gpi than I want so I have Forrest build me DCA arrows. He does a fantastic job on his builds. I don't know what his secret is but I have yet to have a single fletching ever fall off from one of his arrows. Plus, they are clean as can be. 
Whichever line of arrows you use, if Forrest builds them, you won't be disappointed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are steadily going out the door ! 
Thanks everyone


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

How about a sale on black eagle arrows?
Lets do 15% off all black eagle products! 
Pm me for a price . Just include the shaft name ,straightness and specify bare shaft or full build or just cut 
All orders are spine indexed free of charge?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> How about a sale on black eagle arrows?
> Lets do 15% off all black eagle products!
> Pm me for a price . Just include the shaft name ,straightness and specify bare shaft or full build or just cut
> All orders are spine indexed free of charge?


Valid only with full dozen orders 
Thanks


----------



## themouth1 (Jan 19, 2016)

PM sent...


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

The blue and black look great..can't wait to get them! Thank you


----------



## redwings423 (May 28, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Black eagle arrows are still 15% off! Wont last much longer ..


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Any new pink combo colors to share? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Many of the sale orders have been shipped! 
Keep the orders coming! 
Thanks everyone 
Forrest


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Ttt for a great sale on great arrows built by the best arrow builder!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garrettstump (Nov 14, 2013)

Prices please!?????

Sent from my LG-ls990 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

Spine indexed and squared at both ends? Read a few pages in this thread trying to find what this means but couldn't...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sale is still gping but i am in need of a week to get caught up with ky current orders before i take anymore sale orders 
Please be patient with me inwasnt anticipating this kind of increase in sales by doing this sale 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Messages will be replied as soon as possible .im truly straight out with trying to keep the orders filled .sale will continue for awhile yet . 
Thanks


----------



## Dixie Boy (Dec 11, 2013)

What fletching jig do you use?


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Dixie Boy said:


> What fletching jig do you use?


His arrows come standard with 2" Blazers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are going out steady 
Please be patient with me on responses as I have zero time to be on here 
Too many arrows to build 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

15% off sale on Black Eagle arrows is still going on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Forrest is staying very busy working hard to keep orders going out. Black Eagle sale is still going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

^^sounds like he is working 24/7 with all the orders that came in. Mine will be shipping Monday. Thanks Forrest. Looking forward to a great arrow build again


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok guys i think i have got myself almost completely caught back up on orders ,so lets keep the sale going 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, Forrest is working very hard to get orders completed and shipped. This is a great sale so jump on it before it's over.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snapcrackpop (Nov 15, 2010)

Can anybody tell me the difference between DC, Haps, Black Eagle & deerseekers? Or are they all the same arrows, just 4 different names for the same thing? The website doesn't explain. 
Thanks


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

snapcrackpop said:


> Can anybody tell me the difference between DC, Haps, Black Eagle & deerseekers? Or are they all the same arrows, just 4 different names for the same thing? The website doesn't explain.
> Thanks


DCA stands for Deer Crossing Archery which is a brand of arrows. Haps is another brand and one model of their arrow is called the Deerseeker. Then you have Black Eagle arrows which is another brand. So, three different brands of arrows. Deer Crossing Archery, Haps, and Black Eagle. Hope that clears things up.


----------



## snapcrackpop (Nov 15, 2010)

I want to purchase a dozen, but it's hard to choose when the options are missing from the website. 

I use GT 5575 for hunting.
Looking for a less expensive option.
Thanks.


----------



## utprizewire (Dec 23, 2012)

Any info on ordering some Black Eagles would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

utprizewire said:


> Any info on ordering some Black Eagles would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are being added to my website as we speak. Be a few days at least before they are on there .in the meantime jst send me a message with what your wanting and i can give you a price ..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

snapcrackpop said:


> I want to purchase a dozen, but it's hard to choose when the options are missing from the website.
> 
> I use GT 5575 for hunting.
> Looking for a less expensive option.
> Thanks.


Dca should be all there


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snapcrackpop (Nov 15, 2010)

FYI, the mobile site has very basic info, you must use a computer or go click on "go to full site" to see any arrow prices.


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

those are some nice looking Rampages


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

bhunter23 said:


> those are some nice looking Rampages


Yes they are!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

bhunter23 said:


> those are some nice looking Rampages


Thanks!
Sale on black eagle arrows is still going !
15% off all full dozen orders 
Pm me for pricing 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Im keeping up with all the orders! So lets keep them coming!
15% off full dozen black eagle arrows!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Keeping up with the orders!
Thanks everyone sale has been a huge success 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dead I (Aug 29, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Forrest is as busy as Santa's elves at Christmas time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Dead I said:


> Pm sent


Replied! 
No new pics to share as i just dont have time to take any 
Thanks everyone 
Forrest


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Back up for a hard working man. Still time to order your Black Eagle arrows at a great price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redwings423 (May 28, 2015)

Thanks again for the shafts, they came out great and shoot even better!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Messages seem to be messed up.
Says i have 8 new messages but nothing shows.


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

reezen11 said:


> Messages seem to be messed up.
> Says i have 8 new messages but nothing shows.


PM sent on Monday....system seems messed up, will re-send


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Went from 8 to 4 back to8 unread messages 
No new messages and lost more between yesterday and today!


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Forrest - what is your current turn around time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ryjax said:


> Forrest - what is your current turn around time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


7-10 days 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Not sure if messages are working properly again but if you have sent me a pm and havent heard back please resend 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Messages still seem to be messed up 
I have one new one and it vanished 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Messages are still not right ! 
Says 7 new messages but i have zero!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

orders are shipping daily at haymonds archery!
Thanks for the chance to serve you !
Keep the orders rolling in


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

reezen11 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those look great!


----------



## bowtech bo (Jun 25, 2007)

I believe that 2 dozen green and white are for me.

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

bowtech bo said:


> I believe that 2 dozen green and white are for me.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!


Yes sir they are! They shipped yesterday !


----------



## Bucks N Boars (Jan 18, 2010)

great guy to deal with and does excellent work!


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Ttt for one of the nicest guys around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john218 (Jan 14, 2012)

Another TTT for a great gut and product!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks !
Appreciate the kind words 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

reezen11 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wanted to let you know I got these today. Workmanship is fantastic and they fly perfectly! Thank you!


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Ryjax said:


> I wanted to let you know I got these today. Workmanship is fantastic and they fly perfectly! Thank you!


They do look good! Forrest does really nice work.


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

I know Forrest carries DCA, Black Eagle and HAP'S. Are there any others? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

naturalsteel said:


> I know Forrest carries DCA, Black Eagle and HAP'S. Are there any others?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Currently these are the only arrows I carry 
Maybe in the future I will add more 
Maybe gold tip 
Not sure


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

reezen11 said:


> Currently these are the only arrows I carry
> Maybe in the future I will add more
> Maybe gold tip
> Not sure


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

reezen11 said:


> Gold tip velocity pros that were shipped to me for indexing and fletching



My review after shooting these arrows for the past few months. First off they look fantastic, no residual glue a nice neat job. The bad is the vanes get knocked off very easily. I have had vanes fall off of at least 9-10 of the arrows so far. Part of that nice neat job appears as though maybe they did not get enough glue on them in the first place. I have only torn 1 from being hit but have knocked several off. Sunday I was trying my HBX release at a 3D shoot and as I tried to let down I fired the bow sending a slow arching blooper towards the target, it hit the tree behind the target and bounced back not hurting the arrow but it had no fletchings left on the arrow. Just my experience !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

wannaBelkhuntin said:


> My review after shooting these arrows for the past few months. First off they look fantastic, no residual glue a nice neat job. The bad is the vanes get knocked off very easily. I have had vanes fall off of at least 9-10 of the arrows so far. Part of that nice neat job appears as though maybe they did not get enough glue on them in the first place. I have only torn 1 from being hit but have knocked several off. Sunday I was trying my HBX release at a 3D shoot and as I tried to let down I fired the bow sending a slow arching blooper towards the target, it hit the tree behind the target and bounced back not hurting the arrow but it had no fletchings left on the arrow. Just my experience !!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for posting 
Let me just say this is the first time I've had a issue with vanes no adhering 
Send them to me and I will refletch them 
Only question I have is how long ago were these done?
Thanks


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

wannaBelkhuntin said:


> My review after shooting these arrows for the past few months. First off they look fantastic, no residual glue a nice neat job. The bad is the vanes get knocked off very easily. I have had vanes fall off of at least 9-10 of the arrows so far. Part of that nice neat job appears as though maybe they did not get enough glue on them in the first place. I have only torn 1 from being hit but have knocked several off. Sunday I was trying my HBX release at a 3D shoot and as I tried to let down I fired the bow sending a slow arching blooper towards the target, it hit the tree behind the target and bounced back not hurting the arrow but it had no fletchings left on the arrow. Just my experience !!!!!!!!!!!!


Because of the great customer service Forrest provides, and the job he does making his arrows, I am a big supporter of his. I am not a staff shooter, just a loyal customer. Out of all the arrows I have purchased from him I have yet to have a single vane fall off. I am not here to say you are not having issues but to come on here before contacting him is not the appropriate way to handle things. As you can see, Forrest is all about customer service and had you done so you would have been taken well care of.


----------



## ryanmfraser (Oct 31, 2015)

dhom said:


> Because of the great customer service Forrest provides, and the job he does making his arrows, I am a big supporter of his. I am not a staff shooter, just a loyal customer. Out of all the arrows I have purchased from him I have yet to have a single vane fall off. I am not here to say you are not having issues but to come on here before contacting him is not the appropriate way to handle things. As you can see, Forrest is all about customer service and had you done so you would have been taken well care of.


Can 100% second this. I have a couple dozen arrows from Forrest. Great turn around, great communication, great product. I put one arrow through the vane of another arrow. Fletching still attached. Definitely give him the chance to correct the issue. He is very prompt to reply to PMs. I will buy arrows from Forrest for as long as he makes them.


----------



## Mccula (Dec 24, 2013)

How much would a dozen black eagle .003 zombie slayers cost indexed, with green wraps and blazer green tiger hen vanes and black cock vanes?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## motodan00 (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm looking for just the Spartan shafts in a 250 spine and cut to 30". What would a dozen cost? 

Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Black eagle arrow sale is over 
Thanks for making it a huge success 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

I had trouble getting blazers to stick to Gold Tip arrows when I fletched some for my brother. Never had a problem with my Victory,Deer Crossing,Easton or Carbon Express arrows.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dnv23 said:


> I had trouble getting blazers to stick to Gold Tip arrows when I fletched some for my brother. Never had a problem with my Victory,Deer Crossing,Easton or Carbon Express arrows.


I've never had any issues with it until now 
I'd like for him to ship them back to me so I can see what happened and also fix them 
He doesn't seem to interested in doing so though but the offer is there


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been shooting my Rampages(with orange and white blazers, 300 spine) and absolutely love them. They tuned great and are flying like darts. I already blew through my glendel buck and buried the blazers. The penetration is awesome. Thanks again Forrest for everything


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

wannaBelkhuntin said:


> My review after shooting these arrows for the past few months. First off they look fantastic, no residual glue a nice neat job. The bad is the vanes get knocked off very easily. I have had vanes fall off of at least 9-10 of the arrows so far. Part of that nice neat job appears as though maybe they did not get enough glue on them in the first place. I have only torn 1 from being hit but have knocked several off. Sunday I was trying my HBX release at a 3D shoot and as I tried to let down I fired the bow sending a slow arching blooper towards the target, it hit the tree behind the target and bounced back not hurting the arrow but it had no fletchings left on the arrow. Just my experience !!!!!!!!!!!!


For the record I have just been told it's only the tiger stripe orange vanes falling off
Soo that makes me believe it's more to do with those vanes than my arrow building process 
Still waiting for pics of them 
Trying to remedy this


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Set of twisted x bowstrings I installed on a customers bow


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Arrow orders are steadily going out the door 
Thanks everyone and keep the orders coming !


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Now carrying element arrows !


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

reezen11 said:


> Now carrying element arrows !


What's the price on quakes shoot me a pm 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

139.99


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

reezen11 said:


> 139.99
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What straightness is that?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dhom said:


> What straightness is that?


003 
Only straightness they offer


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

reezen11 said:


> 003
> Only straightness they offer


Interesting. Any Reezen they only make .003?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dhom said:


> Interesting. Any Reezen they only make .003?


Straight from the owner 
[The carbon weave has a texture so on a spinner it won't read correctly straightness is better then .003 so it's easier to just do it as that ]


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

reezen11 said:


> Straight from the owner
> [The carbon weave has a texture so on a spinner it won't read correctly straightness is better then .003 so it's easier to just do it as that ]


So if I am interpreting that correctly they are a maximum of .003 but most likely even tighter and closer to.001?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dhom said:


> So if I am interpreting that correctly they are a maximum of .003 but most likely even tighter and closer to.001?


Correct


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Interesting. May have to try some out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

reezen11 said:


> Now carrying element arrows !


I'm interesting in what you think of them. I have looked at them before but I couldn't find any real reviews on them.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Ryjax said:


> I'm interesting in what you think of them. I have looked at them before but I couldn't find any real reviews on them.


No, not a lot of reviews but what I have found have all been positive. Look forward to hear more on them.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ontarget7 will have a review of them soon 
I will too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Element arrow bare shaft pricing 
Bare shaft quakes 139.99
Bare shaft typhoons 149.99


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

reezen11 said:


> Element arrow bare shaft pricing
> Bare shaft quakes 139.99
> Bare shaft typhoons 149.99


Have you received these yet to do your review?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Not yet 
Should be here any day now !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chathound (Jan 13, 2015)

reezen11 said:


> Dca 350 .001 ld target series arrows with nocks
> View attachment 3443321
> View attachment 3443337
> View attachment 3443345
> View attachment 3443353



After 6 months of shooting These arrows I am ready to review them. At first I was (like most people) worried about quality because of the "no name" brand and low price. BUT I have to say the Quality of the arrow has far surpassed my expectations. On top of that the Build quality was Top Notch! The arrows out of the box added at least 20x in looks/quality alone. I have increased my scores almost out of the box. it took about 4 clicks on my sight and I was dropping X after X. After about a month I was shooting personal bests then the following week I would top it. The arrows are vary durable. I have had quite a few knock together and still no worse for the ware. Just a few busted pin nocks. I will be ordering all of my arrows from Reezen11 for the quality and service alone. Thank you again for the great arrows. 

P.S. I need some new nock bushings, nocks, and tips what brand did you use??


Thank you 
Eric


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

chathound said:


> After 6 months of shooting These arrows I am ready to review them. At first I was (like most people) worried about quality because of the "no name" brand and low price. BUT I have to say the Quality of the arrow has far surpassed my expectations. On top of that the Build quality was Top Notch! The arrows out of the box added at least 20x in looks/quality alone. I have increased my scores almost out of the box. it took about 4 clicks on my sight and I was dropping X after X. After about a month I was shooting personal bests then the following week I would top it. The arrows are vary durable. I have had quite a few knock together and still no worse for the ware. Just a few busted pin nocks. I will be ordering all of my arrows from Reezen11 for the quality and service alone. Thank you again for the great arrows.
> 
> P.S. I need some new nock bushings, nocks, and tips what brand did you use??
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review!
Send me a message and I can get you more components 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

As of today all orders have been built and either have shipped or will ship tomorrow !
Thanks again everyone 
Forrest


----------



## one66stang (Mar 25, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

one66stang said:


> PM sent


Received, replied.
Thanks!!


----------



## ryanmfraser (Oct 31, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> Element arrow bare shaft pricing
> Bare shaft quakes 139.99
> Bare shaft typhoons 149.99


Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ouluckydogu (Dec 10, 2014)

Reezen

How much is a dozen quakes finished and shipped?

Thanks
Lucky


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ouluckydogu said:


> Reezen
> 
> How much is a dozen quakes finished and shipped?
> 
> ...


163.99
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are shipping in a very timely manner 
Thanks everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Have you done any testing on the Quakes yet? If so, thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dhom said:


> Have you done any testing on the Quakes yet? If so, thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some testing has been made but only real basic 
Spine tolerances are very very close 
Straightness out of a dozen all tested 003 or better 
Same with the typhoons 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are going out steady 
Keep em coming 
Thanks everyone !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Can you clarify all the brands of arrows you are now carrying? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dhom said:


> Can you clarify all the brands of arrows you are now carrying?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dca, haps, black eagle,and element arrows 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Back in view 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slimgravy (Mar 27, 2016)

reezen11 said:


> dhom said:
> 
> 
> > Can you clarify all the brands of arrows you are now carrying?
> ...




Not read up on those, I'm after a fat shafts for indoor. Do you have any like a x cutter etc?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

slimgravy said:


> Not read up on those, I'm after a fat shafts for indoor. Do you have any like a x cutter etc?


Dca ld target 27 series 
Dca target 23 series 
And the black eagle lineup as well 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

hey Forrest, I accidentally tested the toughness of the Rampages you made for me. They passed. I flinched on a shot and hit a 2x6 board I had at the bottom of my block target. The Rampage (300 spine), hit the top of the board and made a gauge as it glanced up into the target. I flexed tested and inspected the arrow over and over and it is as good as new. Everything was in tact. Thanks again.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

bhunter23 said:


> hey Forrest, I accidentally tested the toughness of the Rampages you made for me. They passed. I flinched on a shot and hit a 2x6 board I had at the bottom of my block target. The Rampage (300 spine), hit the top of the board and made a gauge as it glanced up into the target. I flexed tested and inspected the arrow over and over and it is as good as new. Everything was in tact. Thanks again.


Good to hear 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Dozen Dca ,s headed to Texas for the state champs !



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are going out in a timely manner 
Thanks everyone 
Keep them coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Current build times are at 10-12 days 
Thanks everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Arrows aremsteadily shipping out . 
Thanks everyone keep them coming !
Might even do a black eagle sale!


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

Would love another black eagle sale keep us posted 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Brawler1588 said:


> Would love another black eagle sale keep us posted
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Anyone else?


----------



## gtownreb (Aug 7, 2014)

reezen11 said:


> Anyone else?


Tagging for possible BE sale

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Any others interested in a sale?


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

reezen11 said:


> Any others interested in a sale?


Always up for a sale! HAP'S? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

naturalsteel said:


> Always up for a sale! HAP'S?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


You want a haps sale as well?
Heck might as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motodan00 (Jan 19, 2016)

reezen11 said:


> Any others interested in a sale?


Sounds good to me


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

reezen11 said:


> You want a haps sale as well?
> Heck might as well!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds Good! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

naturalsteel said:


> Sounds Good!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Im in for some HAPS.


----------



## snapcrackpop (Nov 15, 2010)

Ugg.....yea









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

snapcrackpop said:


> Ugg.....yea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shooting!
Keeps me in business 
Just kidding 
Thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snapcrackpop (Nov 15, 2010)

1st 3 this AM @ 40 yrds

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Haps deer seeker sale is coming very soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

Just a haps sale this time no black eagle sale 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

reezen11 said:


> Haps deer seeker sale is coming very soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Brawler1588 said:


> Just a haps sale this time no black eagle sale
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'll do both but haps first . Can't do both at once I'll never keep up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

reezen11 said:


> I'll do both but haps first . Can't do both at once I'll never keep up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries I follow a bunch of your post I'll keep an eye out. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

I would love to see a sale on HAPS arrows!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skillerv (Jul 26, 2016)

Do you have the SS inserts for the BE rampage available for built arrows?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

skillerv said:


> Do you have the SS inserts for the BE rampage available for built arrows?


Yes sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Black eagle arrows are now all on my website!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

No Spartans?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Brawler1588 said:


> No Spartans?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Should be on there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Brawler1588 said:


> No Spartans?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Darn they aren't on there!
I'll have him fix it 
Thanks for the heads up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Brawler1588 said:


> No Spartans?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Vintage is not there either 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

The site is looking great though

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Brawler1588 said:


> The site is looking great though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thank you !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmfraser (Oct 31, 2015)

reezen11 said:


> Thank you !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Site looks great.

Was just playing around with the shopping side of things. Under Outlaws for a dozen it is not showing a spine option drop down menu.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ryanmfraser said:


> Site looks great.
> 
> Was just playing around with the shopping side of things. Under Outlaws for a dozen it is not showing a spine option drop down menu.


Uggh
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Tonight I'm going to get a list together of missing options 
Thanks everyone 
Forrest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Might not be the big sale everyone thought it would be but here it is! 
Use code At10 for 10% off all arrows on my website .
Www.haymondsarchery.com
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

-Spartans 
-vintage 
-when changing spine on outlaws it says carnivore. 
That's all I have noticed so far.....hope everyone takes advantage of your sale 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Brawler1588 said:


> -Spartans
> -vintage
> -when changing spine on outlaws it says carnivore.
> That's all I have noticed so far.....hope everyone takes advantage of your sale
> ...


Thanks ! Ill add that to the list didnt notice that ...


----------



## Shellhammer (Jul 7, 2016)

Any plans on adding name brand arrows to your selection like Easton, Gold Tip, Carbon Express or Victory?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Shellhammer said:


> Any plans on adding name brand arrows to your selection like Easton, Gold Tip, Carbon Express or Victory?


So the ones I carry I guess are generic?
Lol
Carbon express maybe gold tip no Easton no 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)

snapcrackpop said:


> Ugg.....yea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of target is that? @snapcrackpop


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## snapcrackpop (Nov 15, 2010)

long4mtns said:


> What kind of target is that? @snapcrackpop
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thirdhandarchery rag target.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)

snapcrackpop said:


> Thirdhandarchery rag target.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I like it. Looks sharp. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Zombie slayers were missing too!
I think I have it all compiled now for him to add 
Should see it in the next few days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Dca sd hunters 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are going out daily!
Trying to keep up 
Thanks everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'll have a few pics today if time allows 
Thanks everyone and remember use code at10 for 10% off your order thru my website 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texbama (Sep 18, 2003)

I am hoping those are my arrows. They look great. Can't wait to get them and start launching them down range.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Texbama said:


> I am hoping those are my arrows. They look great. Can't wait to get them and start launching them down range.


Yes sir they are 
Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are flowing steadily out the door !
Thanks everyone ,keep them coming


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Got the HAPS Deer Seekers today Forrest! Excellent spine indexed and squared arrows as usual! Thanks again! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

naturalsteel said:


> Got the HAPS Deer Seekers today Forrest! Excellent spine indexed and squared arrows as usual! Thanks again!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Your welcome and thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

At10 code valid thru Sunday evening


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice work as usual!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

10% off at10 code expires tomorrow evening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Last day for at10 code!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are still flowing out in a timely manner considering the time of year 
Thanks everyone !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

wannaBelkhuntin said:


> My review after shooting these arrows for the past few months. First off they look fantastic, no residual glue a nice neat job. The bad is the vanes get knocked off very easily. I have had vanes fall off of at least 9-10 of the arrows so far. Part of that nice neat job appears as though maybe they did not get enough glue on them in the first place. I have only torn 1 from being hit but have knocked several off. Sunday I was trying my HBX release at a 3D shoot and as I tried to let down I fired the bow sending a slow arching blooper towards the target, it hit the tree behind the target and bounced back not hurting the arrow but it had no fletchings left on the arrow. Just my experience !!!!!!!!!!!!


And now after a full 3-D season I am back to report on my arrows. I sent them back for repair. He replaced the vanes and no more problems with my vanes falling off. I have not lost one vane all summer. As I have said before he does great work and they look great. By far the best looking install I have ever had. Thank you for taking care of the issue. 
Thx Dave


----------



## MiolaMulisha (Jun 29, 2016)

What point size do the Hunter 400 need?


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

Too bad you don't do Easton, would love to have my FMJ's spine indexed and helical fletched.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

MiolaMulisha said:


> What point size do the Hunter 400 need?


9/32 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

MAD 6 said:


> Too bad you don't do Easton, would love to have my FMJ's spine indexed and helical fletched.


I don't carry Easton but will build any arrow sent to me 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Build times are running about a week currently 
Thanks !


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

After many requests i now build with vanetec hp vanes also!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

This is for anyone who thinks Dca arrows are fragile or inferior 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Haps deer seekers available in limited supply for now !
300 spine weighing in at 9.0 gpi 
Lighter than they were supposed to be .still 300 spine just higher modulus carbon 
350 spine is limited quantities 
400 spine limited quantities
I am the only dealer or individual these are currently available to until around March of next year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are still going out in a fairly timely manner 
Thanks everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Still keeping up with orders in a very decent time frame .
Keep the orders coming !
Thanks !


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Haps deer seekers fully built and shipped start at 104.50 a dozen 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

70
Yards 
Dca hunter series 350 spine 006 straightness and vanetec vanes 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Forrest, you cost me some money ! Lol Bareshaft shot first at 20 yds , then fletched.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PortageeOutlaw (Apr 13, 2014)

reezen11 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These arrows look amazing Forrest! Cant wait to try them out.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks guys 
Appreciate it 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Any orders placed after the 20 th of this month will be delayed approx 1 1/2 -2 weeks 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.T. Splinterz (Aug 31, 2016)

Ive said it before, Ill say it again https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIRP4gydheQ


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

B.T. Splinterz said:


> Ive said it before, Ill say it again https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIRP4gydheQ


Not sure i understand what your trying to say


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

New glue testing and I have found a winner !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Just when I thought your work couldn't get any better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

reezen11 said:


> New glue testing and I have found a winner !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try it on AAE Vanes. If it holds those PM me Forrest.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

naturalsteel said:


> Try it on AAE Vanes. If it holds those PM me Forrest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Zero issues with aae vanes holding 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders placed after tonight will be delayed by as much as two weeks 
Thanks everyone !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I will be away from the shop for 2 weeks as of tomorrow morning . Any orders will be delayed this time period.
I will have limited signal at my camp but will be signing in when i can 
Thank you for your continued support !
Forrest haymond


----------



## corytch (Apr 2, 2006)

Happy hunting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

corytch said:


> Happy hunting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 
I will try and post pics from the stand locations


----------



## Kinetic overkil (Jan 18, 2016)

I agree bought my set of ximpacts from him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are going out in a timely manner 
Keep them coming 
Thanks everyone


----------



## safarigene01 (Feb 19, 2015)

Anxiously awaiting my arrows. What shipping service do you use?

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

safarigene01 said:


> Anxiously awaiting my arrows. What shipping service do you use?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


Usps priority mail
You should have received a email with the tracking number


----------



## safarigene01 (Feb 19, 2015)

I got it. Thanks for the quick completion.

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planner (Jan 31, 2016)

Do you carry the Black Eagle 42gr brass inserts for the Carnivore?

I used those in my DCA .300/.001 Hunter arrows. I'd like a set of your spine matched DCA Hunters with those brass inserts.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Planner said:


> Do you carry the Black Eagle 42gr brass inserts for the Carnivore?
> 
> I used those in my DCA .300/.001 Hunter arrows. I'd like a set of your spine matched DCA Hunters with those brass inserts.
> 
> ...


Yes I do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are still going out in a timely manner 
Thanks everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

reezen11 said:


> Orders are still going out in a timely manner
> Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Waiting on the Catalyst release! Keep us posted Forrest ! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

naturalsteel said:


> Waiting on the Catalyst release! Keep us posted Forrest !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I will 
I guess they are now on their way to eric and josh so i will be receiving a set soon i believe


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

I am interested in this camo. Especially cold weather gear. Love the pattern !

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LOW2000 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey Reezen,

Can you suggest arrows for a new bow I have coming? I'm new to the sport, but figure why not start out with the best?

I have an Elite Energy 35 on its way, 29.5" draw length, 60lb limbs that i'm going to back down to 50ish then ramp back up to 60 as I get familiar with it and stronger.

I will be practicing in an indoor league for the next 6 weeks and then in January will be doing a Javelina hunt in Arizona. I would like if the field points shot to the same point of aim as my broadheads, so if arrow and broadhead choice can contribute to that, I'm all ears and will follow your advice.

Thanks!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

LOW2000 said:


> Hey Reezen,
> 
> Can you suggest arrows for a new bow I have coming? I'm new to the sport, but figure why not start out with the best?
> 
> ...


Pm sent 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Keeping up with orders 
Thanks everyone 
Appreciate the continued support 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just a reminder that I also carry xecutioner broadheads


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LOW2000 (Mar 27, 2014)

Forrest,

Thanks for the awesome arrows and more importantly, the time you took to make sure I understood what would be best for my application and helping a noobie get dialed in with what I needed and not just taking advantage of someone who doesn't know any better. Can't wait for my bow to show up so I can see how they shoot and hopefully do them justice and put up a few pics for the group. Thanks again, I'll be buying from you again when its time to restock.


----------



## LOW2000 (Mar 27, 2014)

I've only been shooting a bow for 4 hours now (4 1-hour sessions at my local indoor range/pro shop) and on my first day with my new Elite Energy 35 and some of Forrest's arrows it paper tuned perfect without a single adjustment and was shooting laser beams with sub 2" groups at 20yds. I'm sure there are plenty of folks here to whom that is garbage, but it was enough that I'm already looking at shooting separate dots vs. groups to keep from this getting expensive with frequent replacement arrows. Now its time to head outdoors to dial in my CBE properly at 30 and 60 instead of just running the top dot up to get on paper at 20.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are still going out the door 
Thanks everyone !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Local customer of mine shot this this year










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's my granddaughter at 2 months old 
She's already headed in the right direction .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyone want a sale on arrows?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Long time customer of mine Larry Purdy shot his first deer in 25 years with a 50# Xcentric 7 at 16 yds. Good blood trail and he took a dirt nap at 70yards . Using a haps deerseeker and a Magnus black hornet broadhead








Beautiful deer Larry !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are foing out the door at a steady pace. 
Dont forget we also do custom tuning packages with twisted xbowstrings exclusively ,on any make / model bow 
I have a few already in the shop for the complete tune and string package .


----------



## ouluckydogu (Dec 10, 2014)

Forrest, thank you for posting the pics for me.
Lucky


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ouluckydogu said:


> Forrest, thank you for posting the pics for me.
> Lucky


Your very welcome lucky Larry !
And thanks for your continued support 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StrikerN40015 (Dec 11, 2016)

Nice job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan.d (Jan 3, 2015)

I been lurking on this forum for a while and I have to comment on these arrows. They are AMAZING! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you as always Forrest my dad is going to love opening those red white and blue arrows on Christmas day. They look amazing 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

What brands do you carry?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

bcowette said:


> What brands do you carry?


Black eagle 
Dca
Haps 
Element 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Bryan.d said:


> I been lurking on this forum for a while and I have to comment on these arrows. They are AMAZING!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I appreciate the kind words


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Get your haps deerseeker arrows right here ! Currently the only place these are available through


----------



## ChadD. (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi there! Going to need some more arrows soon for my new bow. Can I please get some pricing for target arrows? .003 should be good enough for what I'm doing, but would be nice to know the difference to step up in quality as well. 

Basic fletch
Pin nocks
100 gr. Glue in points. 


Thank you!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ChadD. said:


> Hi there! Going to need some more arrows soon for my new bow. Can I please get some pricing for target arrows? .003 should be good enough for what I'm doing, but would be nice to know the difference to step up in quality as well.
> 
> Basic fletch
> Pin nocks
> ...


Pm sent 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I do more than just arrows 
I also offer custom tuning packages 








I use twisted x bowstrings exclusively 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Im keeping up with orders pretty good . I appreciate the continued support and keep the orders coming 
Thanks everyone 
Forrest


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

reezen11 said:


> I do more than just arrows
> I also offer custom tuning packages
> 
> 
> ...


Shane makes some awesome threads!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Due to personal reasons 
All orders that have not been filled yet will be delayed and any future orders will be as well until further notice 
Need time to gather myself back up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdw2920 (Oct 23, 2016)

Hope all is well best of luck to you


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Website is back up and running and I'm ready for orders 
Thanks everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow long time we missed you for sure hope all is well now


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes sir all is great 
Ready to put out quality products again 
I needed to be in the right place before I started things back up
Didn't want quality to suffer 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Awesome news and a big welcome back to not only the best arrow builder but also a stand up guy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dhom said:


> Awesome news and a big welcome back to not only the best arrow builder but also a stand up guy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Black eagle carnivores 
Spine indexed cut,squared and fletched with 2" vanetec vanes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Working hard at keeping up with orders thanks everyone keep them coming 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Super busy with orders so sorry folks for no pictures 
I'm
Just trying to keep my orders flowing smooth
And don't forget the discount code of fb 16 for 10% off all orders 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

After some trial runs and testing I am proud to announce that I have added a new line of arrows to my website 
Victory archery arrows 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Victory archery arrows coming soon to my website along with element arrows !!


----------



## jdw2920 (Oct 23, 2016)

Probably the best arrow builder I've seen super clean work


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

jdw2920 said:


> Probably the best arrow builder I've seen super clean work


I agree with you 100%. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

I am glad you are back because it's time to order new arrows. I am thinking blue for the cock vane withAmerican flag design. Do you have any pics of this or similar in your library? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

Page 131 post 13091309 those are the ones forrest made for me as a gift for my dad wrap fire eagle and american flag with american flag vanes


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for posting those, they look great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Keeping up with orders in a relatively great turn around time 
Thanks everyone for the continued support 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are going out still been swamped so i hvaent been on in awhile 
Currently at my camp for bow season 
Thanks for all the continued support and remeber you can visit www.haymondsarchery.com for pricing and to place orders


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks Forrest the vaps flew great at 20,30,40 today


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Been away for awhile busy busy but i wanted to take time to wish eac and everyone of you happy holidays from my family to yours


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Happy holidays to you. 
For those of you that don’t know, Forrest is one of the best guys to deal with on AT.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

rmscustom said:


> Happy holidays to you.
> For those of you that don’t know, Forrest is one of the best guys to deal with on AT.


Thank you sir i appreciate the kind words


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Black Eagle carnivores 300 spine headed to Tennessee 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Brawler1588 said:


> Thanks Forrest the vaps flew great at 20,30,40 today


Looking good thanks for sharing


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

So what are you thoughts of the element arrows? I haven't seen much on them????


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ShootingABN! said:


> So what are you thoughts of the element arrows? I haven't seen much on them????


Overall a very durable shaft 
Very consistent in weight and spine straightness tolerances are well within stated straightness


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Element arrows are now on my website !



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Should have a good portion of victory arrows listed within a week 
And by mid June -July I should have the new victory xtorsion in stock for sale !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

reezen11 said:


> Should have a good portion of victory arrows listed within a week
> And by mid June -July I should have the new victory xtorsion in stock for sale !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thinking about those new victory just not sure I want to be above the 500+gr mark. Glad you are sticking with victory solid arrow so far

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Couple pics of a build in progress
Black eagle outlaws 350 spine with 42 grain brass inserts










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

reezen11 said:


> Couple pics of a build in progress
> Black eagle outlaws 350 spine with 42 grain brass inserts
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, was hoping they were gonna be my rampages. Haha


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

rmscustom said:


> Damn, was hoping they were gonna be my rampages. Haha


Not yet yours are on my build sheet though hopefully tomorrow I will get them built 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice to see you still cranking out these works of art! Still have the arrows you made me running strong!


----------



## 3-d buster x4 (Feb 12, 2011)

reezen11 said:


> Should have a good portion of victory arrows listed within a week
> And by mid June -July I should have the new victory xtorsion in stock for sale !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Been a Victory guy for years .... You have my attention , what are the specs on the new xtorsion sir ??


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

3-d buster x4 said:


> Been a Victory guy for years .... You have my attention , what are the specs on the new xtorsion sir ??


.204 small diameter shaft 
Available in .006 and .003 
300 spine gpi 12.8
350 and 400 spine gpi 11.8 
30 grain outsert and a optional 60 grain stainless outsert 
Preorders are so high that I won’t have them until mid June ,July thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

RCR_III said:


> Nice to see you still cranking out these works of art! Still have the arrows you made me running strong!


Thank you sir 
Good to hear 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

Have a estimated price?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-d buster x4 (Feb 12, 2011)

reezen11 said:


> .204 small diameter shaft
> Available in .006 and .003
> 300 spine gpi 12.8
> 350 and 400 spine gpi 11.8
> ...


Thanks for the info , ill be on standby !


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Brawler1588 said:


> Have a estimated price?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Bare shafts are going to be 
179.99 for 003 
159.99 for 006


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Save 10% on all orders by using code fb16 
Thanks everyone for the continued support 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

More new products will be on the website soon !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

reezen11 said:


> More new products will be on the website soon !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Awsome what can we expect to see

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Black eagle rampage 300 001 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Brawler1588 said:


> Awsome what can we expect to see
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


One thing for sure is the xecutioner broadheads
I’ve tested several brands and after a full week of beating on the same mechanical head I won’t use any but the xecutioners 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Can’t figure out how to load a video here so I took a couple screenshots to show that the 3rd picture is after I split the 5/4 treated deck board










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow might have to check those out. Thanks for letting us know.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

reezen11 said:


> Black eagle rampage 300 001
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Them look like they’re headed my way&#55357;&#56833; 
Another order just placed


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

rmscustom said:


> Them look like they’re headed my way
> Another order just placed


Yes sir they are 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

rmscustom said:


> Them look like they’re headed my way
> Another order just placed


And I just received your order 
Thanks again for the continued support 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Black eagle zombie slayers headed to Pennsylvania










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Use code fb16 for. 10% discount on all website orders 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

One dozen black eagle magnums built for black eagle arrows pro staff shooter James lutz










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

New products have been added to the website 
And remember to use code fb16 for 10% off your order 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Keeping up with orders not far behind at all 
Thanks everyone for the continued support 
And keep the orders coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Dozen vap tko gamers 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Sweet looking shafts!


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Agreed beautiful arrows!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Dozen element quake arrows










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

I notice that the last 2 pics are left helical, have you seen a increase in left helical orders lately?


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

My go to arrow guy. Spin tested the last dozen rampages I got from him to cull the bad ones (or field point only arrows) and didn’t find one I wouldn’t use as my #1 hunting arrow.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

I have 4 dozen Axis shafts from Reezen with left helicals. They rock. He is amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Curious to why the left helical vs right?


----------



## sigfla (Sep 19, 2006)

I am pretty sure those are mine. Reezen11 can answer but I didn't specify left or right when I ordered. I think they generally fletch left helical over there though. It makes zero difference to me b/c I am not shooting single bevels out of the bow these will be used on. Plenty of discussion on here about left vs right and I am in the it doesn't matter camp as long as its helical. 

However these will be my first set of left helical arrows and first set of Elements. I am interested to try bc there was a recent post I read which said left helical out of a right handed bow should give more cable clearance. The bow these will be used on is tuned very well and shoots amazing with 250 BE X-Impacts, Blazers and a lot of weight up front with a D6 head @285fps. I meant to order these in 300 but my spine software had the wrong values in the database for 250's and I ordered them thinking they were weaker. Either way they should shoot well at around the same speed but my FOC will be a bit lower than I had originally wanted.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

sigfla said:


> I am pretty sure those are mine. Reezen11 can answer but I didn't specify left or right when I ordered. I think they generally fletch left helical over there though. It makes zero difference to me b/c I am not shooting single bevels out of the bow these will be used on. Plenty of discussion on here about left vs right and I am in the it doesn't matter camp as long as its helical.
> 
> However these will be my first set of left helical arrows and first set of Elements. I am interested to try bc there was a recent post I read which said left helical out of a right handed bow should give more cable clearance. The bow these will be used on is tuned very well and shoots amazing with 250 BE X-Impacts, Blazers and a lot of weight up front with a D6 head @285fps. I meant to order these in 300 but my spine software had the wrong values in the database for 250's and I ordered them thinking they were weaker. Either way they should shoot well at around the same speed but my FOC will be a bit lower than I had originally wanted.


You’re right. I just looked at all my arrows I’ve gotten from Reezen and they’re all left helical. Shows how much I pay attention. Haha


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes indeed all my arrows are are
Fletched left helical 
I’ve tested and tried different helicals and I can say this much 
There’s no difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> Yes indeed all my arrows are are
> Fletched left helical
> I’ve tested and tried different helicals and I can say this much
> There’s no difference
> ...


And yes I’m still building arrows all day everyday 
Super busy with that and my construction company I own 
Quality hasn’t changed here at all 
Added new
Arrows to my lineup after testing



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

reezen11 said:


> And yes I’m still building arrows all day everyday
> Super busy with that and my construction company I own
> Quality hasn’t changed here at all
> Added new
> ...


What arrows have you added after your testing?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Vap 
Added Broadheads as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hoh Down (May 20, 2014)

reezen11 said:


> Vap
> Added Broadheads as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Have you found the VAP arrows spine alignment to be accurate, or are you having to adjust from their provided alignment?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hoh Down said:


> Have you found the VAP arrows spine alignment to be accurate, or are you having to adjust from their provided alignment?


Most are incorrect 
I don’t go for that’s close enough 
But specs are all well with in stated and spine is the same as well 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

Really liked the vaps but the SS outsert price kicks my butt. You dont like the rip's

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Brawler1588 said:


> Really liked the vaps but the SS outsert price kicks my butt. You dont like the rip's
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Rips are great 
One of the best they offer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Ordered another doz rampages Saturday


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

Forrest do you like the RIP, renegade, or rampage, or all equal.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Brawler1588 said:


> Forrest do you like the RIP, renegade, or rampage, or all equal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Honestly I love the rampage 
And keep your eyes open for a bareshaft spine indexed sale 
Does not apply to full builds 
Thanks everyone for the continued support 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

rmscustom said:


> Ordered another doz rampages Saturday


Got it 
Built and shipped 
I appreciate your business 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

reezen11 said:


> Got it
> Built and shipped
> I appreciate your business
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

reezen11 said:


> Honestly I love the rampage
> And keep your eyes open for a bareshaft spine indexed sale
> Does not apply to full builds
> Thanks everyone for the continued support
> ...


I’ve been beating on the rampages all summer shooting in the backyard, 3D leagues and tournaments. Shot them enough to wear the graphics pretty much off but haven’t broke one yet. 
Did I mention the last doz I got from reezen All spun and shot perfect with no cull arrows?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks 
Turn around times are
Still at a normal pace 
Keeping up with orders quite well 
Thanks everyone for the continued support 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I will be doing a bareshaft spine indexed sale 
Does not apply to full builds 
Keep your eyes open for the discount 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orders are flowing out the door at a exceptional rate considering the time of year we are at
Everybody please remember to check you tree stand straps and harnesses 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Are you still building arrows? Where'd you go?


----------



## LOW2000 (Mar 27, 2014)

Necrobump to see if anyone knows what happened to Forrest/Reezen11 and Haymonds Archery? Store is closed and voicemails aren't returned. Not like him at all, hoping everyone is OK over there.


----------

